# RAW trained Crusader 100 in action in Bangladesh



## BanglaBhoot

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
(Free-Press-Release.com) April 22, 2012 -- 

Strictly scrutinized 100 armed cadres of the ruling Awami League in Bangladesh, who received 6-month long extensive commando training at Dehradun in India under the direct supervision of Indian espionage agency RAW are continuing various types of activities, including secret killing, abduction etcetera since June of 2010 with the mission of clearing a large number of politicians, media personnel and members of the civil society in Bangladesh. The team codenamed Crusader-100 went to India during end September 2009 and stayed there till mid June 2010, where brilliant commando trainers of Indian Army gave extensive training to these people under the disguise of training few young commandos of Bangladesh Army. The entire project of Crusader-100 was originally conceived by Indian Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) and the project was coordinated directly by the Bangladeshi Prime Minister and her defense advisor Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui.
Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui maintains special connection with Indian RAW and British MI6 for decades, since he was in army service. Such relations of RAW and MI6 with him was because of his family relations with Sheikh Hasina. When Bangladesh Awami League formed government in January 2009, Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui became extremely important in the government due to his official position as the defense advisor to the Bangladeshi Prime Minister as well as his personal identity of being the brother-in-law of Prime Ministers younger sister Sheikh Rehana. The selection of the entire batch of ruling party cadres, who were sent to India for commando training were directly done by Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui and a few of his loyal colleagues and retired army officers, while on return of the members of the Crusader-100 team from India, they were provided a hit list comprising names of opposition politicians, members of Bangladeshi media and some members of the civil society. According to information, the list contains names of more than 83 people, who are planned to be cleared by the members of the Crusader-100 gang. The members of these specially trained hitters are housed inside several buildings at Dhakas Gulshan and Baridhara areas. The Baridhara bases of the hitters is maintained directly by Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui and each of such places are equipped with sophisticated surveillance equipments as well as entry of civilians are restricted within these premises. Leader of Bangladesh Nationalist Party, M Ilias Ali, who became victim of enforced disappearance recently, was also named in the list of Crusader-100 force. My New Delhi contacts disclosed few of the names of the hit list, which include, political leaders Amanullah Aman, Mirza Abbas, Sadeque Hossain Khoka, Goyeshwar Chandra Roy, M Ilias Ali, Habibun Nabi Sohel, Abdullah Al Noman, Barrister Abdur Razzaque, Shafiul Alam Pradhan, ASM Abdur Rob, Mufti Fazlul Haque Amini and Moulana Fazlul Karim. Awami League and RAW have decided clearing the listed names latest by December 2013, which they consider to be vital for the ruling party in Bangladesh in returning into power.
The gang of Crusader-100 is equipped with sophisticated small and medium range weapons, mostly with silencers as well as bullet-proof jackets, gas bombs and vehicles for their operations. Some of the members of this gang use satellite phones to skip interception of any of the Bangladeshi intelligence agencies. Each of the members of this gang received healthy financial package along side various types of extra benefits, including apartments in Dhaka city for the members of their families and small businesses. They are not allowed to show faces during the day-time and mostly required to stay inside their bases in Dhaka city. In case of emergency, when the members of the team are required to go on street during the day time, they are compulsorily required to wear black-tinted helmets, to hide their faces from the public. By rotation, members of the team are secretly taken to India for a break of 7-10 days for amusement purposes. In such cases, they are allowed to cross Bangladesh-India borders without any travel documents. 

Posted by - Jessica Fox

RAW trained Crusader 100 in action in Bangladesh - Bangladesh,India,RAW


----------



## Dark Warrior

Good to see that fellow South Asian Munshi babu will soon prove to be a tough competition for the likes of J.K.Rowling and Tolkien.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dark Warrior said:


> Good to see that fellow South Asian Munshi babu will soon prove to be a tough competition for the likes of J.K.Rowling and Tolkien.



Jessica Fox posted the article on Free Press not me.


----------



## Ammyy

Ohh yar another secret of RAW revealed 

This useless RAW every time make me angry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

WooW..we are doing a good job!

I hope the Indian govt requests the Crusader-100 gang to then assasinate a few of Indias enemies in Pakistan after their work in Bangladesh is done.


----------



## Soumitra

We are going to take over Dhaka with just 100 commandos. Woo hoo


----------



## indiatester

MBI Munshi said:


> Strictly scrutinized 100 armed cadres of the ruling Awami League in Bangladesh, who received 6-month long extensive commando training at Dehradun in India under the direct supervision of Indian espionage agency RAW are continuing various types of activities, including secret killing, abduction etcetera since June of 2010 with the mission of &#8220;clearing&#8221; a large number of politicians, media personnel and members of the civil society in Bangladesh. The team codenamed &#8220;Crusader-100&#8221; went to India during end September 2009 and stayed there till mid June 2010, where *brilliant commando trainers of Indian Army* gave extensive training to these people under the disguise of &#8220;training few young commandos of Bangladesh Army&#8221;.


I like the bold part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Oh okie military training is now termed as crusade training??? 

And RAW taken over training from army.

Also heard few jedi warriors and han solo are getting trained to fight Darth Vader and Palpatine in dehradun.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Skies

Forward this to Prothom Alo. They should publish and quote it under the name of source as they did in the case of false BNP-ISI donation case. If this news is false its not PL's responsibility if they quote under the sounce. But alas, PL is an Agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

MBI Munshi said:


> *Jessica Fox* posted the article on Free Press not me.




Jessica Fox the name turning me on 

Seems anyone can be journalist these days.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

What is so surprising? RAW trained and equipped the Mujib Bahini and Rakkhi Bahini to assassinate persons opposed to the AL and India.


----------



## BATMAN

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> WooW..we are doing a good job!
> 
> I hope the Indian govt requests the Crusader-100 gang to then *assasinate a few of Indias enemies in Pakistan* after their work in Bangladesh is done.



You are right, RAW is nothing but a bunch of criminals and murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ManuZ

RAW is doing all these stunts behind the general scene of Indian public...
Only in PDF i see RAW given so much importance....
If RAW is this much capabile y is Indian media so hush hush about it....
I have never heard a discussion or news regarding RAW in media or newspaper....
Ohhh My God..i get it...Its all part of the Conspiracy..Isnt it??


----------



## BATMAN

MBI Munshi said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> (Free-Press-Release.com) April 22, 2012 --
> 
> Strictly scrutinized 100 armed cadres of the ruling Awami League in Bangladesh, who received 6-month long extensive commando training at Dehradun in India under the direct supervision of Indian espionage agency RAW are continuing various types of activities, including secret killing, abduction etcetera since June of 2010 with the mission of &#8220;clearing&#8221; a large number of politicians, media personnel and members of the civil society in Bangladesh. The team codenamed &#8220;Crusader-100&#8221; went to India during end September 2009 and stayed there till mid June 2010, where brilliant commando trainers of Indian Army gave extensive training to these people under the disguise of &#8220;training few young commandos of Bangladesh Army&#8221;. The entire project of &#8220;Crusader-100&#8221; was originally conceived by Indian Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) and the project was coordinated directly by the Bangladeshi Prime Minister and her defense advisor Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui.
> Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui maintains special connection with Indian RAW and British MI6 for decades, since he was in army service. Such relations of RAW and MI6 with him was because of his family relations with Sheikh Hasina. When Bangladesh Awami League formed government in January 2009, Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui became extremely important in the government due to his official position as the defense advisor to the Bangladeshi Prime Minister as well as his personal identity of being the brother-in-law of Prime Minister&#8217;s younger sister Sheikh Rehana. The selection of the entire batch of ruling party cadres, who were sent to India for commando training were directly done by Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui and a few of his loyal colleagues and retired army officers, while on return of the members of the &#8220;Crusader-100&#8221; team from India, they were provided a hit list comprising names of opposition politicians, members of Bangladeshi media and some members of the civil society. According to information, the list contains names of more than 83 people, who are planned to be &#8220;cleared&#8221; by the members of the &#8220;Crusader-100&#8221; gang. The members of these specially trained hitters are housed inside several buildings at Dhaka&#8217;s Gulshan and Baridhara areas. The Baridhara &#8220;bases&#8221; of the hitters is maintained directly by Maj. Gen. (Rtd) Tarique Ahmed Siddiqui and each of such places are equipped with sophisticated surveillance equipments as well as entry of civilians are restricted within these premises. Leader of Bangladesh Nationalist Party, M Ilias Ali, who became victim of enforced disappearance recently, was also named in the list of Crusader-100 force. My New Delhi contacts disclosed few of the names of the hit list, which include, political leaders Amanullah Aman, Mirza Abbas, Sadeque Hossain Khoka, Goyeshwar Chandra Roy, M Ilias Ali, Habibun Nabi Sohel, Abdullah Al Noman, Barrister Abdur Razzaque, Shafiul Alam Pradhan, ASM Abdur Rob, Mufti Fazlul Haque Amini and Moulana Fazlul Karim. Awami League and RAW have decided &#8220;clearing&#8221; the listed names latest by December 2013, which they consider to be &#8220;vital&#8221; for the ruling party in Bangladesh in returning into power.
> The gang of Crusader-100 is equipped with sophisticated small and medium range weapons, mostly with silencers as well as bullet-proof jackets, gas bombs and vehicles for their operations. Some of the members of this gang use satellite phones to skip interception of any of the Bangladeshi intelligence agencies. Each of the members of this gang received healthy financial package along side various types of extra benefits, including apartments in Dhaka city for the members of their families and small businesses. They are not allowed to show faces during the day-time and mostly required to stay inside their bases in Dhaka city. In case of emergency, when the members of the team are required to go on street during the day time, they are compulsorily required to wear black-tinted helmets, to hide their faces from the public. By rotation, members of the team are secretly taken to India for a break of 7-10 days for &#8220;amusement&#8221; purposes. In such cases, they are allowed to cross Bangladesh-India borders without any travel documents.
> 
> Posted by - Jessica Fox
> 
> RAW trained Crusader 100 in action in Bangladesh - Bangladesh,India,RAW





This is what RAW is doing in Pakistan, working in tandem with un-popular govt.

Only, difference in Pakistan they have well established netwrok of implants and business houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ManuZ said:


> RAW is doing all these stunts behind the general scene of Indian public...
> Only in PDF i see RAW given so much importance....
> If RAW is this much capabile y is Indian media so hush hush about it....
> I have never heard a discussion or news regarding RAW in media or newspaper....
> Ohhh My God..i get it...Its all part of the Conspiracy..Isnt it??



RAW controls your media. Don't be so blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Now the plan is busted i hope 83 innocent life will be saved ..good job once again munshiji and company ..you are saving so many innocents these days from evil rawami league ..hope you will be rewarded for these splendid effort of yours


----------



## SpArK

MBI Munshi said:


> RAW controls your media. Don't be so blind.



1000 of newspapers, hundreds of FM radio stations, 300+ media channels, thousands of newsletters , periodicals, monthlys in 30 + languages all controlled by RAW.


We have a genius here.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

MBI Munshi said:


> RAW controls your media. Don't be so blind.



Thats gonna be one heck of a job to control Indian media.....
From north to south and from east to west....
In my state only there are more than 20 news channel all together...
Imagine entire India..And news like this will make media go crazy all over it...
Media is making discussion about legalizing **** when MPs get caught watching **** in Parliament..
Thats the state of Indian media now...
Now ur saying media is controlled by RAW...Well sorry boss i dont agree with u....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

SpArK said:


> 1000 of newspapers, hundreds of FM radio stations, 300+ media channels, thousands of newsletters , periodicals, monthlys in 30 + languages all controlled by RAW.
> 
> 
> We have a genius here.Kudos



Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.


----------



## ManuZ

MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.



U have 5000+ posts....
I expect a little bit more sensible post from u my friend....
The RAW u mentioned about killing people with fatal accidents feels like a bollywood movie script to me...
The reality is far different...
No freedom of speech or expression...Bro u confusing china with India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zip

Yes every one lives under fear of raw in india ..bangladesh and indian people should be united to fight these evil rawami league .. 
Now stop adding masaala or it will be too much to digest


----------



## DDLJ

MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.



You should try a career in Dhaka's Bengali film industry which is in dire need of Moshlaa full stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.



Ever heard of Arundhati Roy?


----------



## Dark Warrior

MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.


Well then I am surprised that RAW has missed you,OR may be you are on RAW's payroll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Dark Warrior said:


> Well them I am surprised that RAW has missed you,OR may be you are on RAW's payroll.



Now, when Munshi would be hurt we all know who did it!

I hope, Munshi have his disclosure letter in safe keeping of some international lawyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.



Yes i too fear them... yesterday night while traveling alone a RAW with bloody attire followed a friend of mie...

They are more active on Fridays i have heard.

But they wont appear on daytime as sunlight can seriously harm them.

Only remedy is killing them with silver bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dark Warrior said:


> Well them I am surprised that RAW has missed you,OR may be you are on RAW's payroll.



Yes the usual retarded allegation when the truth cannot be countered.


----------



## SpArK

BATMAN said:


> Now, when Munshi would be hurt we all know who did it!
> 
> I hope, Munshi have his disclosure letter in safe keeping of some international lawyer.



You can save him BATMAN... ask Ironman to join u for the war aginst the evil.. superheros rocksss...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes the usual retarded allegation when the truth cannot be countered.



Even intimidation!

The are openly threatening to the neighboring nations in general and you in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sarthak

MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.



Everyone in Bangladesh thinks Munshi is a fake analyst who doesn't have any clue what he writes. I did not know this before but some Bangladeshi journalists mentioned to be that less than 200 of his books have ever been sold. They even told me he is so depressed by his lack of income that he writes nonsense on PDF just to pass his time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes the usual retarded allegation when the truth cannot be countered.



You didnt reply Sir...why is Arundhati Roy still alive??


----------



## BATMAN

SpArK said:


> You can save him BATMAN... ask Ironman to join u for the war aginst the evil.. superheros rocksss...



Allah will save him.. and this is all about of evil vs good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

BATMAN said:


> Allah will save him.. and this is all about of evil vs good.




I was thinking of some action involving that bat-mobile.. disappointment...


----------



## JanjaWeed

tweedle dee & tweedle dum giving full on entertainment. I thought RAW was one of the most least effective clandestine agencies in the world. Guys making it out to be monster. By the looks of it RAW is WAR...


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> tweedle dee & tweedle dum giving full on entertainment. I thought RAW was one of the most least effective clandestine agencies in the world. Guys making it out to be monster. By the looks of it RAW is WAR...




Its the battle of evil vs good.

Superheros vs super villains.

Warner Bros has applied for overseas rights


----------



## BanglaBhoot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> You didnt reply Sir...why is Arundhati Roy still alive??



Too big and famous ........



sarthak said:


> Everyone in Bangladesh thinks Munshi is a fake analyst who doesn't have any clue what he writes. I did not know this before but some Bangladeshi journalists mentioned to be that less than 200 of his books have ever been sold. They even told me he is so depressed by his lack of income that he writes nonsense on PDF just to pass his time.



So you know everyone in Bangladesh? Even I don't make such fantastic claims. Just shows how shallow you are .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Its the battle of evil vs good.
> 
> Superheros vs super villains.
> 
> Warner Bros has applied for overseas rights



you mean:

*Spiderman vs Green Goblin?

Superman vs Atomic Scull?

Batman vs Catwoman?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DDLJ

JanjaWeed said:


> you mean:
> 
> *Spiderman vs Green Goblin?
> 
> Superman vs Atomic Scull?
> 
> Batman vs Catwoman?*


 

Reminds me of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Here is indian journalist in RAWs payroll *Dipanjan Roy Chaudhury * produced fabricated report and then RAW worked on media in Dubai, India and in Bangladesh to publish such propaganda lie. But all these eventually busted.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/166312-ex-isi-chief-didnt-name-bnp-khaleda.html


----------



## sarthak

MBI Munshi said:


> Too big and famous ........
> 
> 
> 
> *So you know everyone in Bangladesh? Even I don't make such fantastic claims*. Just shows how shallow you are .....



  A post ago you said everyone in India lives in fear. Old age is taking its toll on you I think , your memory is being drastically affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*RAW&#8217;s Chanakkya Chal Backfired*!

Mar 23, 2012 

The ISI Handouts to BNP: RAW&#8217;s Chanakkya Chal Backfired!

Obaid Chowdhury


In April 2010, Qamrul Islam, the State Minister for Law, made a startling revelation. He discovered that the former President Ziaur Rahman was a Pakistani spy in 1971. One may click the link below to see an article on the issue.

It was not known if the balding half minister did consult a psychiatrist, but he later apologized for his statement and admitted that Ziaur Rahman was a valiant freedom fighter.

Lately, another sensational discovery came from none other than Sheikh Hasina Wazed, the Prime Minister. On March 6, 2012, she gleefully announced in the parliament that Begum Khaleda Zia took money from Inter Services Intelligence of Pakistan before the 1991 and 2001 elections to defeat Awami League. She repeated her assertions at every opportunity she could avail since, including the Mohajote&#8217;s grand rally on March 14 in Dhaka.


The BNP had all along denied any such deal.


Actual facts started unfolding since. Prothom Alo&#8217;s *Dipanjan Roy Chowdhury*, a New Delhi based Indian Bengali journalist, wrote in the Khaleej Times of Dubai on March 3 that Begum Zia was paid 5 crores rupee by the ISI. The former ISI chief, Lt. General Asad Durrani, allegedly disclosed this in a court statement recently. The Prothom Alo and the Daily Star in Dhaka&#8212;but none else&#8212; picked up the news on March 4, giving the required &#8216;ammunition&#8217; to Sheikh Hasina to malign her rival Khaleda Zia.


*But the news of this fantastic &#8216;discovery&#8217; failed to attract much attention outside Awami circle. Sajeeb Wazed Joy, son of Sheikh Hasina and her advisor, made a quick trip to New Delhi.* The amount of graft was increased 10 folds to 50 crores. Mr. Chowdhury repeated the story in the Daily Mail and India Today in New Delhi on March 16. A few pro- Awami media were activated too.


Interestingly, Dipanjan Chowdhury quoted Khaleej as the source in his writings to the Daily Mail and India Today. In other words, he quoted himself; for, he was the original writer in Dubai&#8217;s Khaleej. To know more about the issue and interesting facts about Dipanjan Roy Chowdhury, please click the link below: In an interview on March 20, General Durrani categorically denied having mentioned of Bangladesh or Khaleda Zia in his court deposition. He emphasized that the story of ISI handout to any party or politician in Bangladesh was absolutely false. The case was about Pakistan and the question of Bangladesh did not arise, he further asserted.

People started adding 2 and 2. According to them, the Chanakkya Chal was the brainchild of the RAW, Indian intelligence agency that thrived on interfering with the affaires of the neighboring countries. They suspected that Sheikh Hasina, her son Sajeeb Wazed Joy, Bangladesh High Commissioner Tareq Karim in New Delhi, and of course, the star player Dipanjan Roy Chowdhury were also involved in the scandal.


Indian &#8216;Bags of Money&#8217; to Hasina for her victory in the December 2008 elections is no secret today. In fact, Indian deep-rooted involvement in the Moinuddin-Fakhruddin orchestrated 1/11&#8212;January 2007&#8212; treachery, installation of Hasina as the Prime Minister has not remained secret either. How could one not miss the big neighbor&#8217;s excessive extraction of benefits from Bangladesh&#8212; without giving much in return&#8212; over the past 3 years of Awami (mis)rule? Awami League&#8217;s partners in power, H M Ershad, Rashed Khan Menon, Hasnul Haq Inu and others had wondered if the advisors of Hasina worked for her or for Prime Minister Manmohan Singh of India.


The gradual slide of Hasina administration in public esteem, and the proportionate growth of BNP&#8217;s standing, made the Hasina&#8217;s sponsors obviously nervous. They have been suggesting various repressive acts on play to contain the trend or reverse sit. But nothing seemed to work for their protégé.


The latest act is the ISI payouts. RAW decided to twist the story to include Khaleda Zia in the ISI handout and gave the script to its media man Dipanjan Roy Chowdhury for dissemination. Chowdhury used his connection with the Khaleej Times in Dubai and arranged its publication on March 3, simultaneously feeding the information to Prothom Alo and the Daily Star in Dhaka. These two papers are said to be under RAW control. Understandably, Hasina was also in the loop, as she did not waste time to slander her arch rival in the Parliament.


With the denial from the horse&#8217;s mouth about any ISI money to Khaleda, the Chanakkya Chal seems to have backfired. In front of the probing journalists, an embarrassed Foreign Minister Dipu Moni fumbled and said that they were obtaining certified copies of the court statements from Pakistan.BNP is demanding an apology from the Prime Minister; otherwise, there will be court action. But Hasina is no Qamrul. Knowing her characteristics, hardly any shame touches her. Manufactured and unfounded slanders for her opponents are her everyday work. Natuba tar peter bhat hojom hoina, an elderly woman commented.

RAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

SpArK said:


> I was thinking of some action involving that bat-mobile.. disappointment...



Disappointment is your fate!


----------



## IndianTiger

Story by Fox? Its fake. .


----------



## BATMAN

DDLJ said:


> Reminds me of this.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Sounds great...when are they repeating 15 aug, 75 !!!!?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MBI Munshi said:


> Too big and famous ........


 


Well..when RAW doesnt eliminate the terrorists who are killing our people and sitting in another country why would it give a damn about what the common Indian writes or reads?


----------



## Kinetic

MBI Munshi said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> (Free-Press-Release.com) April 22, 2012 --
> Strictly scrutinized 100 armed cadres of the ruling Awami League in Bangladesh, who received 6-month long extensive commando training at Dehradun in India under the direct supervision of Indian espionage agency RAW are continuing various types of activities, including secret killing, abduction etcetera since June of 2010 [/url]


 
*Same thing happened in 1971 which liberated BD from occupation. So this is BD's second liberation war. Best of luck. hope the RAW trained guys like 1971 kill all the traitors unlike 1971 when they left rajakars to go. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sounds great...when are they repeating 15 aug, 75 !!!!?




Already they assassinate ZIA.

Who u want this time Ershad,Hasina,Khaleda or their sons


----------



## DDLJ

The jamati gang are in full swing to malign India and RAW with their propaganda theories.


----------



## idune

*How India created Bangladesh & lessons for Sri Lanka*
Sun, 2012-03-25 14:03 &#8212; editor

By Shenali Waduge 

With a population of 1.2billion living across a landmass of 2973190 square kilometers, there is no denying India&#8217;s power. Yet, if not for its inferiority we cannot comprehend why India would desire to adopt a consistent policy and go to great lengths to destabilize each of its neighbors whilst pretending to be their friend. Diplomacy is one thing but to know that men and material are being used to destroy a neighboring nation simply does not justify any of the excuses India gives purely to deceive the masses and gain international prestige for itself.

The example of Bangladesh is perfect to describe the birth of Indian intelligence agency RAW tasked to partition Pakistan and create Bangladesh in 1971. It was in 1947 that 2 different countries were created &#8211; Pakistan and India. Muslims were divided into 2 countries bearing 2 different nationalities. West Pakistan was dominated by Punjabi&#8217;s while East Pakistan was the home to Sindhis, Pathans, Balochis and Mohajirs. 

What we are taught to believe is that Bengali leader Sheikh Mujibar Rehman resented political power vested with West Pakistan elite and had formed the Awami League demanding autonomy for East Pakistan and though he won the 1970 general election, he was put in jail leading to the Bangladesh Liberation War which created Bangladesh. A missing piece in this incident is the role India&#8217;s intelligence played. 

By creating Bangladesh, India also created an enemy in Pakistan. No formal ties will erase the hate Pakistan has against India. 

The resentment of East Pakistan towards West Pakistan was triggered by none other than India&#8217;s RAW using the card of &#8220;discrimination&#8221; similar to what they used against the Sinhalese by the Tamils. 

*What India eventually did was to protect Awami League leaders, train and armed the insurgents which ultimately led to the disintegration of East Pakistan and the creation of Bangladesh.

The Bangladesh breakup according to B. Raman&#8217;s book &#8220;The Kaoboys of R&AW&#8221; the break up of East Pakistan was carried out in 2 phases by Indira Gandhi and the RAW. Phase 1 was coordinated by Kao and phase 2 by Field Marshal Sham Manekshaw. RAW trained and supplied arms to Bengali anti-Pakistan militants. Indira Gandhi was given bugged conversations of top Pakistani officials. RAW had even funded Mujibur Rahman&#8217;s general election in 1970 and trained and armed the Mukti Bahini that RAW officers set up using Bengali refugees. How many illegal refugees do we have in Sri Lanka &#8211; the people that our army rescued and what is their role like to be in future unless checked. Is it not for this reason that India insists on demilitarizing the North?* 

*RAW continued its presence in Bangladesh even after the latters independence by training Chakma tribes and Shanti Bahini to carry out subversive activities in Bangladesh.*

Similar to how India forcefully made Sri Lanka sign the Indo-Lanka Agreement and make constitutional changes, India put forward a 7-point agreement prior to Indian army overrunning the Pakistan army in just 2 weeks to create Bangladesh after obtaining a security guarantee from former Soviet Union in case of American interference. That 7 point plan included the following:

1. Bangladesh Government had to select only those who participated in the liberation war to its administrative posts and shortfalls had to be filled by Indian officials.

2. Joint force comprising Indian army and Mukti Bahini under the command of Indian Army chief to lead the liberation war.

3. Bangladesh to have no standing army.

4. India to raise paramilitary force to protect internal law and order of Bangladesh.

5. Open market subject to periodical reviews.

6. Indian army to be stationed indefinitely in Bangladesh 

7. Bangladesh&#8217;s foreign policy to be determined only in consultation with India.

This is how India strategically trapped Bangladesh who was taught to think that it owed India for liberating it. India went on to tie Bangladesh further by signing a &#8220;25 year friendship treaty&#8221; which further strangulated any desire for liberty on the part of Bangladesh. In short Bangladesh could not do anything without the concurrence of India. Thus, India made sure that Bangladesh was nothing but India&#8217;s poodle. 

Yet a military coup took place in 1975 against corruption and dissolving of Parliament to create a one party rule. The new government commenced ties with China, USA, Europe and Middle East to diminish Indian influence with resulted in further Indian angst. 

Bangladesh like Sri Lanka is important for India because it is a strategic corridor between India and North East. Bangladesh also provides a bridge between SAARC and ASEAN nations and is a key marine resource provider. Its sea ports are important for trade as China is also aware. In short Bangladesh is the most cost effective route for India to import gas from Myanmar. 

Similar to some of the antics India pulls upon Sri Lanka has been what Bangladesh experienced when it attempted to break away from Indian influence. Border disputes are issues which India defers to solve much like what Sri Lanka is experiencing with Tamil Nadu fishermen. Then there is India&#8217;s border security and deployment of navy near South Talpatty as well as India&#8217;s support towards secessionist movements in Chittagong Hill Tracks going so far as to provide money & arms. Isn&#8217;t this what India did in Sri Lanka?

As in Sri Lanka&#8217;s case, India keeps using its media to invent fictitious stories about how both Sri Lanka and Bangladesh are a threat to India&#8217;s security interests to pressurize these Governments into functioning according to Indian dictates. 

Bangladesh nor Sri Lanka can adapt a single strategy to deal with a country as large as India unless the neighbors tie together against India. All the SAARC nations have experienced India&#8217;s backstabbing techniques. It hired the LTTE to storm Maldives and then pretended to save Maldives. More recently India has sided with the US to oust President Nasheed and install a puppet leader. There was also rumors of an LTTE plot to kill Bangladesh&#8217;s Sheikh Hasina in 1999 for a payment of $10m. It does all types of activities to keep Nepal from developing & the list goes on.

In Sri Lanka&#8217;s case what first angered India appears to have been the Sri Lankan Government&#8217;s decision to allow refueling facilities to Pakistan&#8217;s civil and military aircraft and ships during the Indo-Pak war of 1971. India was also angered when Sri Lanka permitted Israel to establish intelligence presence and Sri Lanka permitted Voice of America to be installed on the island. These have been called the &#8220;irritants&#8221; that translated into the Indira Doctrine and Sri Lanka becoming the target of RAW&#8217;s destabilizing policy.

This surely must mean that India can be charged for state funded terrorism because with RAW&#8217;s supervision camps were set up in Tamil Nadu, former RAQ trainers were re-employed to train Tamil militant groups at centers in Gunda and Gorakhpur. 

The covert operation in Sri Lanka found the RAW taking the situation into its own hand by contravening its foreign policy and former Indian High Commissioner is said to have even accused RAW of giving 10m rupees to LTTE.

With RAW mandated to destabilize Sri Lanka, it went on to build up EPRLF, ENDLF to create further dissent by challenging the LTTE as well. Today, you may not see them but one can be sure there are plenty of RAW officers around even in the suburbs. How long can India hide that India trained Prabakaran & the LTTE? 

With all this knowledge if Sri Lanka is going to think that India will say &#8220;We like you better than Bangladesh or Pakistan and we wont do anything harmful ever to our neighbor&#8221; &#8211; we don&#8217;t deserve to be called sovereign!

India may like to forget what it did to Sri Lanka because India now stands to gain by exerting diplomatic pressures and using its media to reverse its own guilt but the people of Sri Lanka know better even if the political leaders of Sri Lanka are gullible to all the lies & deceits of India. 

What Sri Lanka do leaders must never forget is that the entire drama revolving around Geneva was primarily to lay the foundation to oust the present Government from power. In such a scenario all the pressures being exerted is primarily targeting Sri Lanka&#8217;s political leaderships and if they are naïve enough to forgive, forget and carry on caring less about safeguarding the country even the people are likely to lose faith. This is exactly what these foreign intelligence agencies currently in Sri Lanka are attempting to achieve. What a pity it would be if our leaders carve out their own ruin & take the country with them. 

Yet, it is still not too late and the people of Sri Lanka will back leaders who can do what they achieved in 2009 in a new twist to terrorism coming from the diplomatic front to usurp the sovereignty of our nation.

Over to you for action, Mr. President.

How India created Bangladesh & lessons for Sri Lanka | Asian Tribune


----------



## Ammyy

I like this one .








Which one you like ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Kinetic said:


> *Same thing happened in 1971 which liberated BD from occupation. So this is BD's second liberation war. Best of luck. hope the RAW trained guys like 1971 kill all the traitors unlike 1971 when they left rajakars to go. *


They didn't liberate shyte rather fooled BDeshis to have 1/6 of the land in their possession of past. Bharati's gifted liberation was synonymous to killing Gujrati Muslim-men off to take their women as slaves. There wasn&#8217;t any worse traitor than the AWAMY-Malaun and each and every one of those RAWAMY traitor would be circumcised at this time to not have veggie genital anymore. Now Rat's alert needs to be put here 24/7 as it seems rat ardvani, Modi's disciples are going nuts in PDF.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

DDLJ said:


> The jamati gang are in full swing to malign India and RAW with their propaganda theories.



I never knew Jennifer Fox was a Jamaati name .......


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> I never knew Jennifer Fox was a Jamaati name .......



Yeah right, fake bs name.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> Yeah right, fake bs name.



Why did RAW give you that information?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

these Jamati's will stop at nothing to castigate India with their frivolous claims


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> Why did RAW give you that information?



No I have common sense and a brain. This so called writer, columnist and political analyst "Jessica Fox", who has so much in depth knowledge about Bangladesh happens to work for *"newsfortysecond"*, which doesn't even have a website, heck doesn't even exist according to google. So go figure. 

Its most probably you posting under the name "*Jessica Fox*". Should have gone with Megan Fox, would sound more credible than this

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> No I have common sense and a brain. This so called writer, columnist and political analyst "Jessica Fox", who has so much in depth knowledge about Bangladesh happens to work for *"newsfortysecond"*, which doesn't even have a website, heck doesn't even exist according to google. So go figure.
> 
> Its most probably you posting under the name "*Jessica Fox*". Should have gone with Megan Fox, would sound more credible than this



No I would have chosen Jessica Alba .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> No I have common sense and a brain. This so called writer, columnist and political analyst "Jessica Fox", who has so much in depth knowledge about Bangladesh happens to work for *"newsfortysecond"*, which doesn't even have a website, heck doesn't even exist according to google. So go figure.
> 
> Its most probably you posting under the name "*Jessica Fox*". Should have gone with Megan Fox, would sound more credible than this


 
Wow you exposed them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Icewolf said:


> Wow you exposed them lol



Dammit all the efforts of my secret organization (SKIIS - Shoot and Kill Indians Intelligence Services) has all gone to waste!


----------



## idune

_Here is more on indian terrorism through RAW_
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rao sees RAW's hand in Azam's assassination*

PakTribune, ISLAMABAD, October 12 (Online): Defence Minister Rao Sikandar Iqbal Saturday accused Indian intelligence agency "RAW" for assassination of Millat-I-Islamia Head and member National Assembly Maulana Azam Tariq.

"India is trying to destabilise Pakistan by provoking sectarianism between Shia-Sunni sects," he said in an exclusive interview with Online at his chamber here at the Parliament House.


Read more: http://www.****************/rao-sees-raws-hand-in-azams-assassination-813/#ixzz1spZs9Lq6
http://www.****************/rao-sees-raws-hand-in-azams-assassination-813/


----------



## idune

RAW even assasinates their own, Hemant Kakre's assassination one of RAW accomplishment against indians.

Indian RAW Terrorism and Hemant Kakre's assassination in Mumbai Attacks - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

_To every action there is always an equal and opposite reaction._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DDLJ

Brain Farts of Webster Tarpley.    



idune said:


> RAW even assasinates their own, Hemant Kakre's assassination one of RAW accomplishment against indians.
> 
> Indian RAW Terrorism and Hemant Kakre's assassination in Mumbai Attacks - YouTube


----------



## Archie

madx said:


> Jessica Fox the name turning me on
> 
> Seems anyone can be journalist these days.



It is more likely to be a Christina Palmer like alias of someone of the calbre of Ahmed Qureshi or Zaid Hamid

Many useless reporters in the islamic world use Fake western alias to give more credibility to their articles , This has been found in articles published in Express Tribune , PressTV , Al Jazeera



madx said:


> Jessica Fox the name turning me on
> 
> Seems anyone can be journalist these days.



It is more likely to be a Christina Palmer like alias of someone of the calibre of Ahmed Qureshi or Zaid Hamid

Many useless reporters in the islamic world use Fake western alias to give more credibility to their articles , This has been found in articles published in Express Tribune , PressTV , Al Jazeera


----------



## Premier

RAW is at work again.


----------



## Kesang

If people like idune, munsi, msaint, batman and some other bangladeshi(who loves Indian so much) hate RAW than surely RAW is doing something very good.


----------



## Amolthebest

We couldn't afford to waste so much human resources and money on minnow nation. So there is no possibility of RAW involvement in the thing.


----------



## GoodBoy

MBI Munshi said:


> RAW controls your media. Don't be so blind.


 
Sure RAW not only controls media but also schools/colleges/offices/parliament/judiciary/gyms/clubs/hotels/discos/homes and what not.

Ooops replace RAW with ISI in the above statement and it would be appropiate. 



MBI Munshi said:


> Everyone in India lives in fear. I did not know this before but some Indian journalists mentioned to me that there is no freedom of speech or expression in India. Everything is tightly controlled. If something is written displeasing to RAW then the license is revoked or a journalist meets with a fatal accident.


 
Replace RAW with ISI and it would sound sensible. 

Seems like you never saw Indian TV channels at all and got no knowledge about India


----------



## sangsharma

GoodBoy said:


> Sure RAW not only controls media but also schools/colleges/offices/parliament/judiciary/gyms/clubs/hotels/discos/homes and what not.
> 
> Ooops replace RAW with ISI in the above statement and it would be appropiate.
> 
> 
> 
> Replace RAW with ISI and it would sound sensible.
> 
> Seems like you never saw Indian TV channels at all and got no knowledge about India


 
RAW is so bad...it doesn't spare children even:

RAW's Trafficking of Indian Children to Israel

It sends children to Israel for food. Height of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Amolthebest said:


> We couldn't afford to waste so much human resources and money on minnow nation. So there is no possibility of RAW involvement in the thing.



Oh you have no idea


----------



## sangsharma

sangsharma said:


> RAW is so bad...it doesn't spare children even:
> 
> RAW's Trafficking of Indian Children to Israel
> 
> It sends children to Israel for food. Height of conspiracy theories.



Mujhe koi RAW wala mil jaye to use sau joote maaru...."Karte kuch nahi aur kha-m-kha naam kama rahe ho".

Hey.....Pakistani Friends..can you tell the same to ISI?



Zabaniya said:


> Oh you have no idea



About what?


----------



## Black Widow

What a Bit$$ , i don't know if she had heard of trainee exchange programs.

every country send their soldiers for training in other country.


----------



## Luffy 500

Black Widow said:


> What a Bit$$ , i don't know if she had heard of trainee exchange programs.
> 
> every country send their soldiers for training in other country.



Hey you brain dead Indian, did you even read the article?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

You'd always wonder what's with all these Indians in Dhaka  

And they don't always look for "jobs"  I mean seriously? Looking for job in Bangladesh?  

Mono Ceramics at its golden time...............................gone
Jute industries........................................................dead horse
Garments...............................................................going haywire

A former BNP lawmaker speaking against the Tepaimukh Dam goes missing

Tomorrow is another _hartal_!  

I can add more...

Oh man, what can we say?  

I am not saying that everything in the mentioned article are true, but those guys aren't letting anything get in their way. 

Remember, we all have to answer for our actions in the end


----------



## Kinetic

M_Saint said:


> They didn't liberate shyte rather fooled BDeshis to have 1/6 of the land in their possession of past. Bharati's gifted liberation was synonymous to killing Gujrati Muslim-men off to take their women as slaves. There wasn&#8217;t any worse traitor than the AWAMY-Malaun and each and every one of those RAWAMY traitor would be circumcised at this time to not have veggie genital anymore. Now Rat's alert needs to be put here 24/7 as it seems rat ardvani, Modi's disciples are going nuts in PDF.



You are such low life traitor create that is against BD's liberation. You losers after the massacre in 71 run away but I am sure this time they will find and destroy you forever. 1/6th? lol Don't think about getting the whole Pakistan as BD. During circumcision they removed all of your genital thats why you people run away from BD in 71, but we are there again this time no run and hiding in the rat holes. We want to see all rajakars hanging from the trees of Dhaka-Chittagong high way.


Do not live in Bharati gifted land, everytime you will look at yourself will find as Bharati slave. Above all RAW agents on work like 1971 we had Muktis, so its better to hide in somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehnab Khan

The Sri Lanka Guardian

The Bengal Tigers in RAW cage


----------



## sarthak

Bangladesh's days are numbered. Dark times have begun. Soon , Crusader 100 will take over. Now even god can't save Bangladesh.


----------



## Mehnab Khan

MBI Munshi said:


> Jessica Fox posted the article on Free Press not me.



*Sri Lanka Guardian*

The Bengal Tigers in RAW cage



BATMAN said:


> This is what RAW is doing in Pakistan, working in tandem with un-popular govt.
> 
> Only, difference in Pakistan they have well established netwrok of implants and business houses.



The Sri Lanka Guardian

The Bengal Tigers in RAW cage


----------



## scholseys

who the hell is jessica fox? she has no trace on google besides this article. One might say someone is using the name jessica fox as an alias. No credibility at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

RAW has no training establishment in Dehradun to begin with. Unless someone calls IMA as a RAW training establishment.

Saara mood kharab kar diya.

GB


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

garibnawaz said:


> Saara mood kharab kar diya.
> 
> GB



Dont tell me that after reading the article you didnt laugh for a few secs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Dont tell me that after reading the article you didnt *laugh* for a few secs.



Nahin yaar. I am married for couple of years now.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

It is hard to keep secret in Bangladesh and specially Dhaka. Why not find out and publish the addresses of the Gulshan houses where these "crusader-100" or "RAW hindutva 100" are being kept? Then we can have the people and journalists have a 24 hour vigil to observe, document and question who goes in and out of these houses. They also must have cooks, servants and drivers who will spill the beans for not too big amounts.


----------



## M_Saint

Kinetic said:


> You are such low life traitor create that is against BD's liberation. You losers after the massacre in 71 run away but I am sure this time they will find and destroy you forever. 1/6th? lol Don't think about getting the whole Pakistan as BD. During circumcision they removed all of your genital thats why you people run away from BD in 71, but we are there again this time no run and hiding in the rat holes. We want to see all rajakars hanging from the trees of Dhaka-Chittagong high way.
> 
> 
> Do not live in Bharati gifted land, everytime you will look at yourself will find as Bharati slave. Above all RAW agents on work like 1971 we had Muktis, so its better to hide in somewhere else.


Hanuman being your ancestor says how big of a life you are And the liberation sperm that your turtles&#8217; prick has thrown out at us hasn't given birth more than RAWAMY-SHIV senas, who would require little bit more intense of arse kicks to sing PAK sar jameen like they had sung on 27th March onward Heck W Pakistanis only raped 1 Mil Hindunis in chanakya drama but next time you would have to beat on Indo Mashi's ashes for letting M_Megnaths not to spare any stage intact.  Finally, vasectomy of 702 MIL Hanumanimals would make 532mil Hanuwomanimans look for M_Megnaths to create eggs; Opps! How could genitals be stitched? Oh! Forgot that slave ardvany offered his Hindutavya factory to do it for free of cost.


----------



## LaBong

M_Saint said:


> Hanuman being your ancestor says how big of a life you are And the liberation sperm that your turtles&#8217; prick has thrown out at us hasn't given birth more than RAWAMY-SHIV senas, who would require little bit more intense of arse kicks to sing PAK sar jameen like they had sung on 27th March onward Heck W Pakistanis only raped 1 Mil Hindunis in chanakya drama but next time you would have to beat on Indo Mashi's ashes for letting M_Megnaths not to spare any stage intact.  Finally, vasectomy of 702 MIL Hanumanimals would make 532mil Hanuwomanimans look for M_Megnaths to create eggs; Opps! How could genitals be stitched? Oh! Forgot that slave ardvany offered his Hindutavya factory to do it free of cost.



You really made your mom proud today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

M_Saint said:


> Hanuman being your ancestor says how big of a life you are And the liberation sperm that your turtles&#8217; prick has thrown out at us hasn't given birth more than RAWAMY-SHIV senas, who would require little bit more intense of arse kicks to sing PAK sar jameen like they had sung on 27th March onward Heck W Pakistanis only raped 1 Mil Hindunis in chanakya drama but next time you would have to beat on Indo Mashi's ashes for letting M_Megnaths not to spare any stage intact.  Finally, vasectomy of 702 MIL Hanumanimals would make 532mil Hanuwomanimans look for M_Megnaths to create eggs; Opps! How could genitals be stitched? Oh! Forgot that slave ardvany offered his Hindutavya factory to do it for free of cost.



Quite amusing, not only us, u are too a hanuman anchestor if i am exact...
We all came from monkeys...
Thats y i find u quite abnormal cos, u are from another planet, who didnt have monkey as ur anchestor...


----------



## M_Saint

kalu_miah said:


> It is hard to keep secret in Bangladesh and specially Dhaka. Why not find out and publish the addresses of the Gulshan houses where these "crusader-100" or "RAW hindutva 100" are being kept? Then we can have the people and journalists have a 24 hour vigil to observe, document and question who goes in and out of these houses. They also must have cooks, servants and drivers who will spill the beans for not too big amounts.


Kalu Bhai, It's actually possible to keep things secret even at Dhaka as long as state leverages its resources. 

On opposite note for the argument's sake, let's say the most of above write up is imaginary and the author has constructed it basing on he/she said; still circumstantial evidence are readily available to point finger on RAWAMYS. And they have long track record in doing it. Joinal Abedin in his 'RAW & Bangladesh' actually had mentioned such episode of RAW, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Rajaraja Chola said:


> To be really honest, he has brought shame to him and his family for his comments



Well we all have class and standards and it varies, does it not? So we shouldn't measure other with our axioms! May be he really made his family proud, who knows!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

deleted, double post


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

LaBong said:


> Well we all have class and standards and it varies, does it not? So we shouldn't measure other with our axioms! May be he really made his family proud, who knows!



Well he might even have bought his family shame, who knows after all ...
Its ok to be varying degree of standards, but i rarely find an indian member, posting hate post about religions...


----------



## kalu_miah

M_Saint said:


> Kalu Bhai, It's actually possible to keep things secret even at Dhaka as long as state leverages its resources.
> 
> On opposite note for the argument's sake, let's say the most of above write up is imaginary and the author has constructed it basing on he/she said; still circumstantial evidence are readily available to point finger on RAWAMYS. And they have long track record in doing it. Joinal Abedin in his 'RAW & Bangladesh' actually had mentioned such episode of RAW, thanks.



We need to improve on intelligence so these shadow operations can be exposed to our countrymen. Only powered with information and exposure of Indian evil interference and making our countrymen aware can we bring the tide of ballot box to defeat RAWamy League. BNP has to be reorganized and made more efficient. It is time that all patriotic forces join hands and drive out this evil influence from our country.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

I had read a report that Hindutva radicals have implanted some 650,000 of their agents in Bangladesh in various sectors of society to try to subvert Bangladeshi progress, to try to turn Bangladesh into a part of their radical backward vision of the 4th century BC dream of "Akhand Bharat"). That number of 650,000 may be exaggerated (or it may not be), but it is certain that their agents have been planted on Bangladeshi soil.



kalu_miah said:


> We need to improve on intelligence so these shadow operations can be exposed to our countrymen. Only powered with information and exposure of Indian evil interference and making our countrymen aware can we bring the tide of ballot box to defeat RAWamy League. BNP has to be reorganized and made more efficient. It is time that all patriotic forces join hands and drive out this evil influence from our country.



Allow me to express my disagreements to some of your points. 

The matter is beyond the issue of BNP or BAL only. Why do respected 'scholars', 'analysts' or 'experts' cite the den of Hindutva terror, Britain or America, as examples or as countries to be compared with on every issue in their analysis? Governments may change from time to time, but these 'forces' remain constant. Whole education system, political system, intellectual class, scholars etc etc need major revamp.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Jessica Fox alias Sunita Paul, I bet the bearded jamaati who writes this fiction cross dresses to get in the 'mood'...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jayron

fateh71 said:


> Jessica Fox alias Sunita Paul, I bet the bearded jamaati who writes this fiction cross dresses to get in the 'mood'...


 He must be turned on to write under a **** star name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

jayron said:


> He must be turned on to write under a **** star name.



lawwwll, and not just any pornstar, the shemale kind!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Roybot said:


> lawwwll, and not just any pornstar, the shemale kind!



This adds more credibility to MBIs articles. He is always insinuating some hidden unpleasant activity.


----------



## jaunty

Banglar Lathial said:


> I had read a report that Hindutva radicals have implanted some 650,000 of their agents in Bangladesh in various sectors of society to try to subvert Bangladeshi progress, to try to turn Bangladesh into a part of their radical backward vision of the 4th century BC dream of "Akhand Bharat"). That number of 650,000 may be exaggerated (or it may not be), but it is certain that their agents have been planted on Bangladeshi soil.
> .



Now I'm confused, what is the real number, 100 or *650000* 

I would be mad at GOI if it's really 650000 though for wasting taxpayers' money, when a bunch of traffic policemen can do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bond

I really wonder what could be motives of these Jamati's to write stories like these...  I really do... 



fateh71 said:


> Jessica Fox alias Sunita Paul, I bet the bearded jamaati who writes this fiction cross dresses to get in the 'mood'...


----------



## FaujHistorian

fateh71 said:


> Jessica Fox alias Sunita Paul, I bet the bearded jamaati who writes this fiction cross dresses to get in the 'mood'...



Who cares about Jessica Fox. The real source of this information is none other than late General Manekshaw. In a detailed interview he mentioned how Indira Gandhi asked him to start training insurgents and then push them into E. Pakistan.

The Gen. then went to describe how Indian army men provided leadership to these bengali insurgents. 

Peace.


----------



## notsuperstitious

FaujHistorian said:


> Who cares about Jessica Fox. The real source of this information is none other than late General Manekshaw. In a detailed interview he mentioned how Indira Gandhi asked him to start training insurgents and then push them into E. Pakistan.
> 
> The Gen. then went to describe how Indian army men provided leadership to these bengali insurgents.
> 
> Peace.



Indeed, we helped mukti bahini, although most bangladeshis today deny it. But this article is about an awesome band of brothers called Crusaders 100, written by Jessica Fox, who writes in an imaginary newspaper and shares her name with a shemale pron star. And MBI Munshi is obsessed with her and keeps posting her imaginary articles to get in her 'good books'.



Bond said:


> I really wonder what could be motives of these Jamati's to write stories like these...  I really do...



Why does a body builder keep working those muscles, to get buffed. Similarly their hatred needs daily exercise, however pathetically low quality it may seem to you, its perfectly adequate for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Banglar Lathial said:


> I had read a report that Hindutva radicals have implanted some 650,000 of their agents in Bangladesh in various sectors of society to try to subvert Bangladeshi progress, to try to turn Bangladesh into a part of their radical backward vision of the 4th century BC dream of "Akhand Bharat"). That number of 650,000 may be exaggerated (or it may not be), but it is certain that their agents have been planted on Bangladeshi soil.
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to express my disagreements to some of your points.
> 
> The matter is beyond the issue of BNP or BAL only. Why do respected 'scholars', 'analysts' or 'experts' cite the den of Hindutva terror, Britain or America, as examples or as countries to be compared with on every issue in their analysis? Governments may change from time to time, but these 'forces' remain constant. Whole education system, political system, intellectual class, scholars etc etc need major revamp.



Agreed. It is beyond political parties. But considering the tools we have available at hand, I think helping BNP win the next round in either 2013 or the next one in 2018 would be a good start. Also, I emphasize on external geopolitics where we need allies that can counter this Indian influence. China is one good source of influence, but I personally think that we should try the ASEAN+ route, as described here:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...rld-order-road-map-future-11.html#post2836627

When you have some free time, please go through the whole thread and comment on the concepts presented.


----------



## rubyjackass

madx said:


> Jessica Fox the name turning me on
> 
> Seems anyone can be journalist these days.


lol
Be careful bro. Your country is overtaking Pakistan as the motherload of all conspiracy theories.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rubyjackass said:


> lol
> Be careful bro. Your country is overtaking Pakistan as the motherload of all conspiracy theories.



Unfortunately this conspiracy theory seems highly plausible ........


----------



## FaujHistorian

fateh71 said:


> .,......Jessica Fox, who writes in an imaginary newspaper and shares her name with a shemale pron star......


 
Shemales, **** starts, wow brother! you sure know how to do research on defense topics. 

Bravo!


----------



## Roybot

FaujHistorian said:


> Shemales, **** starts, wow brother! you sure know how to do research on defense topics.
> 
> Bravo!



Or you just google the name, and thats what comes up


----------



## sangsharma

Roybot said:


> Or you just google the name, and thats what comes up



I know who is using Jessica Fox alias....it is "ZAID HAMID".


----------



## Skies

Can't we identify few of them and then put them under surveillance by some private agency and expose later? 

Members keep your eyes open while walking down the road if you can find some Crusaders.


----------



## sangsharma

Skies said:


> Can't we identify few of them and then put them under surveillance by some private agency and expose later?
> 
> Members keep your eyes open while walking down the road if you can find some Crusaders.


.

And please deport them to India to let the Indian public deal with them. We are eager to know who these people really are.


----------



## T90TankGuy

Skies said:


> Can't we identify few of them and then put them under surveillance by some private agency and expose later?
> 
> Members keep your eyes open while walking down the road if you can find some Crusaders.



what is this thread? a concoction of lies , suppositions and conspiracy theories ? 
grow up people .
if you want to hate us . go ahead . but don't try concocting stories to justify your hatred . its pathetic.


----------



## asad71

FaujHistorian said:


> Who cares about Jessica Fox. The real source of this information is none other than late General Manekshaw. In a detailed interview he mentioned how Indira Gandhi asked him to start training insurgents and then push them into E. Pakistan.
> 
> The Gen. then went to describe how Indian army men provided leadership to these bengali insurgents.
> 
> Peace.



1. The assistance we had received from the whole world is well documented. All the donations were routed through GOI. Our main source of weapon was Czechoslovakia. USSR was major patron in the international arena.

2. The help we had received from fellow Bengalees mainly is also well documented. Almost all of our refugees were Hindus. They flocked into the refugee camps in W Bengal and Tripura where they were close to their fellow Hindu Bengalees. Hardly anyone of them joined the guerrilla fighters.

3. The strategic and long term objective of India in supporting us is also well documented.

4. It is ridiculous to state that Indian officers provided leadership to us. We had our own govt which was fully functional. They provided the political leadership well. The regular army battalions had their own officers. The field formations for the irregulars were the Sectors. These were commanded by our army officers.

5. We had found that professionally IA officers were not as sound as hours. And none in BD would have ever tolerated leadership from an outsider. Yes there were outstanding IA officers like Shaheed e Khalistan Brig Sabegh Singh who had trained some of our guerrillas. Maj RP Singh, another Sikh (now Mona), was involved in our officer cadets training. Ubna Singh had trained a small group outside the control/knowledge of Col Osmani / Tajuddin. That was a RAW affair and it is in that tradition and liink that the Crusader 100 have been created.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Since my childhood I saw, I heard and I read many strange things happened in the then East Pakistan and Bangladesh. On scrutiny it was found that for each incident India had a black hand on it. During the Pakistan times once Pakistan intelligence blamed India we the Bengalees of East Pakistan hardly believed that. After Bangladesh we realised many things but what could we do ? Our hands are too short !!!!!

@ And presently once her puppet Sh Hasina is in power, she has given a free hand to RAW to do whatever they can feel. Sometimes some odd things happens which is even beyond control of the govt, the kidnapping of Ilias is one such event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

@ There are reasons to believe for the existance of such groups in Bangladesh. 

1. Since AL came to power they atleast killed 12,000 political cadres of opposition groups. These were killed openly in some places.
2. Atleast 126 people were kidnapped for the last 3 years and till now no news about their whereabout.
3. It is widely believed that even the Saudi diplomate was also killed by this group.
4. This group is not within the control of the Govt. They goes as per their master plan.
5. Even during the last so called military coup Maj Zia was handled by this group but some how he escaped.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

We never gained independence (shadhinota) in 1971, I think the opposite actually happened. What could the people from Western wing do, they are almost as poor or maybe slightly better and they never had capacity of power projection from a thousand miles away by sea. This whole thing was a hoax whipped up by RAWamy League using some real excuse of course, so we could be under the clutch of this "shining" monster that surrounds us from all three sides, and now attempting to strangle us.

If we cannot understand geopolitics, then we will eaten alive as a people. We failed at geopolitics in 1947 and in 1971, and many decades leading to those seminal turning points.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maira La

Md Akmal said:


> 1. Since AL came to power they atleast killed 12,000 political cadres of opposition groups. These were killed openly in some places.



12,000 thugs off the street?! Wow, good job AL.  I hope BNP retaliates during the next five years! Not only lowers the crime rate, but also gets rid of some population burden.


----------



## DDLJ

Bangladesh should amend the constitution and change the tenure of "Jatiya Sangshad" to 2 yrs from 5 yrs. You guys get bored of your government very soon.


----------



## Z Bhai

DDLJ said:


> Bangladesh should amend the constitution and change the tenure of "Jatiya Sangshad" to 2 yrs from 5 yrs. You guys get bored of your government very soon.



 I think four years is enough. and most importantly it is absolutely necessary to decentralize the administration. I mean Province.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Three years......


----------



## integra

kalu_miah said:


> We never gained independence (shadhinota) in 1971, I think the opposite actually happened. What could the people from Western wing do, they are almost as poor or maybe slightly better and they never had capacity of power projection from a thousand miles away by sea. This whole thing was a hoax whipped up by RAWamy League using some real excuse of course, so we could be under the clutch of this "shining" monster that surrounds us from all three sides, and now attempting to strangle us.
> 
> If we cannot understand geopolitics, then we will eaten alive as a people. We failed at geopolitics in 1947 and in 1971, and many decades leading to those seminal turning points.


 
I find this kind of posts rather hypocritical , one cannot use the flag of
BD and then question the independence for which common people paid dire consequences.

In our struggle for our individualism this kind of characters had been propagating
petty theories against the Muktis before the war, when finished change the 
color and started airing how this country would cease to exist in 24 hrs.

But hey! It's been 40 years now.

Anyone who believes in liberation shall also take care of someone involved with
RAW/RAWAMY not the ones who question it, Im pretty much sure.
The recent abduction of Elias has literally showed the naked 
truth of foreign interminglings and people are not foolish.
They'll realize what to throw out, in the right time, which isnt far.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Who is this Ellias guy? Why did RAW abduct him? :|


----------



## Maira La

LaBong said:


> Who is this Ellias guy? Why did RAW abduct him? :|



Some BNP leader. He was very vocal against transit and the Tipaimukh dam. Dude disappeared all of a sudden and the word is AL & RAW ganged up to abduct him. It's just a rumor at this point, lol.


----------



## kalu_miah

integra said:


> I find this kind of posts rather hypocritical , one cannot use the flag of
> BD and then question the independence for which common people paid dire consequences.
> 
> In our struggle for our individualism this kind of characters had been propagating
> petty theories against the Muktis before the war, when finished change the
> color and started airing how this country would cease to exist in 24 hrs.
> 
> But hey! It's been 40 years now.
> 
> Anyone who believes in liberation shall also take care of someone involved with
> RAW/RAWAMY not the ones who question it, Im pretty much sure.
> The recent abduction of Elias has literally showed the naked
> truth of foreign interminglings and people are not foolish.
> They'll realize what to throw out, in the right time, which isnt far.



Frankly I could not make head or tail out of your post. What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## Maira La

kalu_miah said:


> Frankly I could not make head or tail out of your post. What exactly are you trying to say?



That's what we should be asking you!



blacky said:


> If we cannot understand geopolitics, then we will eaten alive as a people. We failed at geopolitics in 1947 and in 1971, and many decades leading to those seminal turning points.



eaten alive as people?.. could you elaborate?

failed at geopolitics? wow big words, but how do you define "failed"?


----------



## DDLJ

apo_Asura said:


> Some BNP leader. He was very vocal against transit and the Tipaimukh dam. Dude disappeared all of a sudden and the word is AL & RAW ganged up to abduct him. It's just a rumor at this point, lol.


 
RAW don't need to do such stupid things. If we want Tipaimukh Dam we will construct it very easily, could Pakistan stop us from constructing Baglihar Dam even treaty and world bank was involved. Challenge for Tipaimukh Dam is tiny before Baglihar Dam.


----------



## Papa

If BD knows there are 100 of them and have been trained by RAW, why don't they get them?

They can help BD Army to get trained further!


----------



## Maira La

DDLJ said:


> RAW don't need to do such stupid things. *If we want* Tipaimukh Dam *we will construct it very easily*, could Pakistan stop us from constructing Baglihar Dam even treaty and world bank was involved. Challenge for Tipaimukh Dam is tiny before Baglihar Dam.



That's not the point.

These politicians could care less about Tipaimukh's water.

He's just trying to build a public opinion against AL. BD being a democracy, it's only reasonable to believe that AL would want to do something about this guy. And right-wing people believe AL goons are backed by RAW.


----------



## kalu_miah

apo_Asura said:


> That's what we should be asking you!
> 
> 
> 
> eaten alive as people?.. could you elaborate?
> 
> failed at geopolitics? wow big words, but how do you define "failed"?



From now on, you are on my ignore list like most Indians. Adios. For all Bangladeshi's here, please note that this guy is here to undermine Bangladesh and its interests. He has no other agenda. Watch out for his posts, specially when he tries to undermine our relations with other friendly nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DDLJ

Papa said:


> If BD knows there are 100 of them and have been trained by RAW, why don't they get them?
> 
> They can help BD Army to get trained further!


 
Sounds more like Dhallywood movie script 100 based on Movie 300 

THIS IS BANGLAAAAA.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

apo_Asura said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> These politicians could care less about Tipaimukh's water.
> 
> *He's just trying to build a public opinion against AL.* BD being a democracy, it's only reasonable to believe that AL would want to do something about this guy. And right-wing people believe AL goons are backed by RAW.



how do you know that? man has balls of steel to speak out against the dam. you got to give him the benefit of the doubt. there are good men out there. Stop being so pessimistic.


----------



## DDLJ

aazidane said:


> how do you know that? man has balls of steel to speak out against the dam. you got to give him the benefit of the doubt. there are good men out there. Stop being so pessimistic.


 
doesn't matter if you have balls of steel , platinum or gold. Your pressure or public opinion is negligible for us when we never felt any pressure for Baglihar Dam.


----------



## scholseys

DDLJ said:


> doesn't matter if you have balls of steel , platinum or gold. Your pressure or public opinion is negligible for us when we never felt any pressure for Baglihar Dam.



this was not directed to an indian and it shouldn't be an indian's business.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

According to some facebook pages and a blog a person with white shirt was following Ilias Ali with a motor cycle. This incident has been captured by the CCTV camera of the Ruposhi Bangla Hotel...

http://www.somewhereinblog.net/blog/opushonamoni/29584121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> According to some facebook pages and a blog a person with white shirt was following Ilias Ali with a motor cycle. This incident has been captured by the CCTV camera of the Ruposhi Bangla Hotel...
> 
> http://www.somewhereinblog.net/blog/opushonamoni/29584121



this white man's face is blurred out, i mean these cctv cameras can make faces out of this images....you can't hide that much in bangladesh, its such a small face. The government can pursue it if it really wants. They should have forensic psychologists to investigate his body postures and a profiler.....walking posture, clothing and mood can give a lot about a person.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> this white man's face is blurred out, i mean these cctv cameras can make faces out of this images....you can't hide that much in bangladesh, its such a small face. The government can pursue it if it really wants. They should have forensic psychologists to investigate his body postures and a profiler.....walking posture, clothing and mood can give a lot about a person.



I can not see the time here but one of the comment has said that it is 00:20 and if that is so he was hijacked within the next couple of minutes. But looking at the get up of the person with his walking style seems like he is in white dress but may have connection with law enforcement agency but I can also be wrong though.


----------



## Roybot

The White shirt guy looks like a typical RAW crusader 1 identified 99 more to go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Another case of sticking you read in the sand and relinquishing any blame for the government. India, for whatever reason (maybe because of its enormous power in comparison to the weaker nations in the region), is looked upon as the region's "bogeyman" responsible for all the regions ills. This is evident in Pakistan, now BD and in some cases SL and Nepal. It is such nonsense but is convenient for all involved it is easier to blame some mythical "Crusader" team trained and controlled by RAW then look at the sinister fact that the BD government is killing off their own people (without any involvement from India). Similarly it is more favourable to blame any sort of economic /social woos on India and not address the real cause ie issues with the BD economy and social issues.

You guys keep creating this fiction while India gets on with the real work of pulling its citizens out of poverty and becoming a major global power.

This article is written by a Pakistani with Pakistan in mind but it applies just as well to you guys (same sort of inferiority complex I suppose):

A tale of conspiracy: Why can&#8217;t we handle the truth? &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abingdonboy said:


> Another case of sticking you read in the sand and relinquishing any blame for the government. India, for whatever reason (maybe because of its enormous power in comparison to the weaker nations in the region), is looked upon as the region's "bogeyman" responsible for all the regions ills. This is evident in Pakistan, now BD and in some cases SL and Nepal. It is such nonsense but is convenient for all involved it is easier to blame some mythical "Crusader" team trained and controlled by RAW then look at the sinister fact that the BD government is killing off their own people (without any involvement from India). Similarly it is more favourable to blame any sort of economic /social woos on India and not address the real cause ie issues with the BD economy and social issues.
> 
> You guys keep creating this fiction while India gets on with the real work of pulling its citizens out of poverty and becoming a major global power.
> 
> This article is written by a Pakistani with Pakistan in mind but it applies just as well to you guys (same sort of inferiority complex I suppose):
> 
> A tale of conspiracy: Why can&#8217;t we handle the truth? &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog



No just shows the level of your ignorance about South Asian affairs .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Alien invasion of Bangladesh*

Over the last few years, mysterious things started happening in Bangladesh. In absence of any earthly explanation of those incidents, informed people of Bangladesh are seriously concerned that the country is at the receiving end of an alien invasion.

The description of the following events will prove, beyond an iota of doubt in anybodys mind, that a barrage of attack has been unleashed on the people of Bangladesh.

It first started with a kidnapping by aliens. The first notable victim of such kidnap was an elected official of Dhaka city local government Mr. Chowdhury Alam. Ever since he went missing from Dhaka nearly two years ago, he has never been seen again.

A closer look revealed that Mr. Alam was not the only one who has been kidnapped by aliens. Many young men, opposition activists, students from Sylhet and other areas also went missing. Except for one, none came back. The only lucky one, who could come back alive, sans all the memory of the time of confinement, was the son of a fiery religious figure Mr. Fazlul Haque Amini. It was not clear why the aliens let Mr. Hasnath, son of Maulana Amini let go. However, this event may make a strong case in support of the theory that aliens worship the same God and they had some soft corner for the pastor Mr. Amini.

Very soon, along with kidnappings, killings started to take place. This time another local government level leader of Dhaka city from the opposite political spectrum got killed very mysteriously. The aliens were so intrusive and invasive that they could easily penetrate inside the sport utility vehicle (SUV) of a powerful ruling party MP within the compound of Bangladeshs national parliament building and kill one Mr. Ibrahim in point blank range.

Not only known faces like Ibrahim or Chowdhury Alam were being killed/ kidnapped in high profile places, mysterious killing started taking place in remote corners of Bangladesh like the Bay near Borguna, Joydevpur, Bhanga region of Faridpur district, Dhaleshwari River near Munshiganj district, Ashulia/ Kuril, Pabna etc.

However one of the most daring actions of the alien commando forces was that of Sanaullah Babu killing. Sanaullah Babu was another elected local government leader in a northern district called Natore. In this attack the aliens showed Hollywoods Terminator 2 famed T  1000 the Nanomorph like ability to take other peoples shapes and looks. During this event, which was widely recorded by multiple video cameras, the aliens took the shape and look of many ruling party members of that district. Specifically, the lead killer took the shape of a popular local Awami League leader Zakir.

Similarly got killed another local government leader, again this time from the opposite political base, Mr. Lokman Hossain.

The aliens did not stop at killing political activists and local government leaders only. An influential couple  a senior TV news editor and the other a TV journalist  was stabbed to death inside their apartment bedroom. The government could not give any earthly explanation of this gruesome murder  making it one of the highest profile cases of the series of mindless alien assassinations taking place in Bangladesh.

Within a very short interval, the aliens, without any known reason, abducted a diplomat of Saudi Arabia stationed in Dhaka, Bangladesh and killed him in a highly professional manner. This specific killing heralds a new front of attack unleashed by the aliens. The clever war planners of the alien empire knew it very well that killing of a Saudi diplomat in Bangladesh may seriously weaken the position of Bangladeshi migrant labours in Saudi Arabia and harm Bangladesh economically. So it seems the aliens are hell-bent on destroying Bangladesh economically as well.

Another recent incident involving the invading alien force in Bangladesh resembles robbery of Fort Knox. This time the aliens looted a big chunk of money (70 lakh taka to be precise) from within the car heading to the home of a powerful minister of Bangladesh. And this brazen loot took place within the highly fortified compound of a paramilitary force of Bangladesh. This specific operation suggests two things, first, the growing confidence of the aliens in hitting anyone at any place anytime in Bangladesh and, secondly, their need for cash. The money has not been located ever since.

And while this piece was being processed for press, the aliens striked again. In a blood chilling raid at the middle of busy upscale business and residential district of Dhaka, the aliens abducted a senior political figure, the organising secretary of main opposition political party and an ex-member of parliament from north eastern Sylhet district, Mr. Ilias Ali. The raid was so sophisticated and technically advanced that Mr. Ilias Ali and his driver, simply vanished. Their empty car was found abandoned roadside. Hundreds of witness living in nearby apartments, CC TV of government security agencies could not provide any clue of the abduction.

Ever since this abduction, the whole nation is living in intense fear. Everybody has the same question in mind, what will be the next mode of alien attack and who is the next victim.

Alien invasion of Bangladesh | Opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

kalu_miah said:


> We never gained independence (shadhinota) in 1971, I think the opposite actually happened. What could the people from Western wing do, they are almost as poor or maybe slightly better and they never had capacity of power projection from a thousand miles away by sea. This whole thing was a hoax whipped up by RAWamy League using some real excuse of course, so we could be under the clutch of this "shining" monster that surrounds us from all three sides, and now attempting to strangle us.
> 
> If we cannot understand geopolitics, then we will eaten alive as a people. We failed at geopolitics in 1947 and in 1971, and many decades leading to those seminal turning points.



@ Wise and old people says, _*"The struggle for independance in 1971 against a state which is already an independance and sovereign state". *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DDLJ

aazidane said:


> this was not directed to an indian and it shouldn't be an indian's business.



I think you are talking bullshit and your Jamatis are always doing propaganda against India for cheap political gain. Anyway, Tipaimukh Dam would be a reality soon because our country need electricity to maintain high growth rate and India don't need to do anything in Bangladesh and you can move with your cheap politics.


----------



## M_Saint

integra said:


> I find this kind of posts rather hypocritical , one cannot use the flag of
> BD and then question the independence for which common people paid dire consequences.
> 
> In our struggle for our individualism this kind of characters had been propagating
> petty theories against the Muktis before the war, when finished change the
> color and started airing how this country would cease to exist in 24 hrs.
> 
> But hey! It's been 40 years now.
> 
> Anyone who believes in liberation shall also take care of someone involved with
> RAW/RAWAMY not the ones who question it, I&#8217;m pretty much sure.
> The recent abduction of Elias has literally showed the naked
> truth of foreign intermingling&#8217;s and people are not foolish.
> They'll realize what to throw out, in the right time, which isn&#8217;t far.


Mate, it takes a few clicks to change the flag but an honest and sometimes 'life-long soul searching' requires to find, admit the bitter truth; especially when growing in opposite camp with comforts. And if Kalu Bhai's type brilliant man carries BD's flag then it&#8217;s for our salvation but not to be traitorous. So instead of calling as hypocrite, your type should bow for deconstructing the myth of Vhua/Feel Good independence.

And I didn't know the name who stated obvious on BD's independence. As it was given birth to be a 'Slave entity' and let LAND/MASS open to be exploited, it lost its independence as it had in the form of 'East PAK'. So, the land's independence indeed didn't last for 24 hours. On a related note, sovereignty is directly correlated with security and power projection. Being Pakistani-Bengali we had it much more than being Bangladeshi-Bengali, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

This news ' 100 crusader' went viral on my face book page! Everyone quoting lankan news paper. Lolla! Jessica fox aka sunita paul aka Salah shoaib chowdhury is a genius !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

We should create a facebook page called PDF Bangladeshi's and spread the message, or use other Bangladeshi facebook pages. facebook pages are excellent for spreading the word.


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> We should create a facebook page called PDF Bangladeshi's and spread the message, or use other Bangladeshi facebook pages. facebook pages are excellent for spreading the word.



people will ridicule it once they find out what pdf stands for.


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> people will ridicule it once they find out what pdf stands for.



Then we should use just our own facebook pages, like kobiraaz bhai is doing.


----------



## scholseys

We can call it "The Eyes of Bangladesh"


----------



## Mercenary

This thread is too funny. I love the back and forth banter between Indian and Bengali posters.


----------



## Skies

M_Saint said:


> So instead of calling as hypocrite, your type should bow for deconstructing the myth of Vhua/Feel Good independence.




Desh ta jodi amar moner moto hoto tahole desh ta ke onek valobastam. But it's full of misguided people who feel false independence in a country where there is no independence right now. Moner moto desh means a country without Dalals/traitors. And I have made myself distinguished from those people by claiming myself as some another type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Mercenary said:


> *This thread is too funny.* I love the back and forth banter between Indian and Bengali posters.



Not just this thread, the whole BD section works as a huge stress buster for me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh: Authorities must account for deaths amid spate of disappearances *

Fatalities during protests about the disappearance of a key opposition figure seven days ago in Bangladesh must be thoroughly investigated by the authorities, Amnesty International said.

Ilias Ali, secretary of the Sylhet Division of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) disappeared together with his driver Ansar Ali on 17 April.

His is the latest in a spate of disappearances in which security forces, including the Rapid Action Battalion (RAB), have been implicated, though they deny detaining those missing.

During clashes over the disappearances between the BNP protesters and the police, two men were killed  both on 23 April.

Monawar Hossain was found dead in the Biswanath area of Sylhet with gun shot wounds, and a second man died in a Sylhet hospital of bullet wounds. According to witnesses, police had opened fire on demonstrators after being attacked with stones.

"The Bangladesh authorities must establish an independent investigation to determine how these men died and who fired the bullets, and bring to justice those responsible for these deaths, said Abbas Faiz, Amnesty Internationals Bangladesh Researcher.

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has called on police to investigate the disappearance of Ilias Ali and his driver. Paradoxically she also stated the two men chose to go into hiding to "create an issue".

Why did the prime minister order an inquiry, but then claim she knows what has happened? Any inquiry will be credible only if it is independent and free from police and political involvement  otherwise it risks simply towing the police line, said Faiz.

There appears to be a pattern of enforced disappearances - a concerted effort to eliminate people deemed undesirable.

One trade unionist has been killed, and more than 20 people have disappeared this year.

On 4 April, Aminul Islam, a trade union leader went missing. He was found dead a day later in Ghatail, north of Dhaka.

His family saw evidence of torture on his body and suspect he was abducted by security forces. He had been previously subject to arrest and beaten by members of the National Security Intelligence for his trade union activities.

Aminul Islam was an outspoken leader known for his ability to mobilise workers for better conditions, which made him a target, said Faiz.

Two other BNP members, Iftekhar Ahmed Dinar and Junaid Ahmed, went missing on 2 April. Iftekhar Ahmeds family say they were taken from their homes by plain clothes officers. Their whereabouts remain unknown.

Al Mukaddas and Mohammad Waliullah, members of the student organisation Bangladesh Islami Chhatra Shibir, went missing on 4 February. They have not been heard from since.

Amnesty International has spoken to family members of many of the victims, who say abductions are usually carried out by plain clothes security officers who are easily identified because they wear similar clothing, including heavy duty shoes unusual for the hot Bangladesh climate. They also have short hair.

Amnesty International has documented abductions and killings by Ban

gladesh security forces, especially the Rapid Action Battalion (RAB), for years.

These disappearances cannot be simply brushed off - it is the governments responsibility to bring the perpetrators to account, and ensure justice for the victims, said Faiz.

Bangladesh: Authorities must account for deaths amid spate of disappearances | Amnesty International


----------



## Md Akmal

Skies said:


> Desh ta jodi amar moner moto hoto tahole desh ta ke onek valobastam. But it's full of misguided people who feel false independence in a country where there is no independence right now. Moner moto desh means a country without Dalals/traitors. And I have made myself distinguished from those people by claiming myself as some another type.



@ What independance we have now !!! Yes we have independace in the following sectors:

1. Only singing songs of Robindra Sanget.
2. Celebrating "Nobobarsho".
3. Going for "Mongal Jatra" and for "Rot Jatra" as a "Chagoler 3 no bachcha".
4. Opening any function with "Mongol Prodip".
5. Giving a "Shidur/Tilak" on the forehead in any function.
6. Celebrating 21 February,7th March(mass address of Mujib), 26 March(Shadhinota Debosh), 14 April (Nobobarsho),17 April (Mujibnagar Sarkar), 15 August, 21 August(Grenate attack), 16 December (Victory Day), Jonmo Debosh of Sk Mujib, Birth Day of Sk Hasina and what not. Besides we are celebrating almost all Hindu Pujas in a grand fashion in every month. Moreso so we made almost all weeks of the year as history, the history of liberation war which will remain for uternal period. But in practice everyday our people are being killed by BSF in the border areas. And now-a-days they are throwing grenate on our common mass. What a soveriegnity !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Rogue regime smashing democracy in Bangladesh*

by Jessica Fox

( April 24, 2012, Dhaka, Sri Lanka Guardian) Something is wrong in a small South Asian nation, where a authoritarian regime is gradually enforcing series of anti-people policies, making direct threat to countrys democracy, which had been repeatedly disrupted by bloody and bloodless military coups since it got liberated from Pakistan in 1971. Bangladesh, though a small nation with a total 160 million homogenous population is heading towards another playground of Marxists and Stalinists, who grabbed power through an engineered election in 2008 with the help of military junta. Many of the political experts on South Asian affairs fear, Bangladesh could become the second Communist ruled nation after Nepal within the span of next two years. The current regime of Bangladesh Awami League led leftist coalitions have already exhibited tendencies of totally ignoring the West, including the United States, thus aligning with neighboring India as its political guru.

After a bloody war of nine months, the country named Bangladesh was created with 75 million populations. The first political party, Bangladesh Awami League, which formed the government under the leadership of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman continued committing series of political and diplomatic blunders while Mujib opted for establishing one-party rule thus banning freedom of expression, rights of citizen as well as encouraging secret killings of the political opponents. He also attempted for making stronger ties with anti-West nations such as Cuba or Palestine for example, with the ambition of becoming another Fidel Castro in South Asia . During his rule, on an average, more than ten thousand people were subjected to secret killings, while grabbing properties of religious minorities as well as various forms of state-patronized intimidation of different opinions were already at the worst-ever alarming level. It was further added by acute food crisis and famine, as well as corruption and lawlessness at every level, which at some point even risked the independence and sovereignty of the country. In 1974, Bangladesh experienced the deadliest famine ever, which killed around 1.5 million Bangladeshi people from hunger. The Bangladesh famine of 1974 is a major source of discontent against Mujib's government. Bangladeshi people feel ashamed, insulted and demoralized as a nation for this famine that was not due to a food crisis but, according to Nobel laureate Amartya Sen -- due instead to the lack of governance and democratic practices. Intense criticism of Mujib arose over lack of political leadership, a flawed pricing policy, and rising inflation amidst heavy losses suffered by the nationalized industries. Mujib's ambitious social programs performed poorly, owing to scarcity of resources, funds and personnel, and caused unrest amongst the masses. BAKSAL (the one-party rule established by the government) was protested by different groups but they were punished by Mujibur Rahman. It was known that Mujibur Rahman never accepted any criticism against him. Mujib was widely accused for the responsible of 40000 killings by his Rakkhi Bahini (the para-militia force created for cleansing political opponents of the ruling class). On January 25, 1975 Mujib declared a state of emergency and his political supporters approved a constitutional amendment banning all opposition political parties. Mujib assumed the presidency and was given extraordinary powers. His political supporters amalgamated to form the only legalized political party, the Bangladesh Krishak Sramik Awami League, commonly known by its initials - BAKSAL. The party identified itself with the rural masses, farmers and labourers and took control of government machinery. It also launched major socialist programs. Using government forces and a militia of supporters called the Jatiyo Rakkhi Bahini, Mujib oversaw the arrest of opposition activists and strict control of political activities across the country. Members of Jatiyo Rakkhi Bahini were granted immunity from prosecution and other legal proceedings. The militia known as Rakhi Bahini and police were accused of torturing suspects and political killings. While retaining support from many segments of the population, Mujib evoked anger amongst veterans of the liberation war for what was seen as a betrayal of the causes of democracy and civil rights.

Sheikh Mujibur Rahman is possibly the only leader of his contemporaries, who turned into a dangerous dictator from being a most-popular leader of the people. Though Mujib still is considered as a towering personality in South Asia for his courageous role in leading the nation towards attaining independence, the subsequent actions of his government, which mostly went against the people, had certainly labeled him as a good leader but worst administrator or even a ruthless dictator. The era of Mujibur Rahman came to an end following a military coup in 1975, wherefrom the country went through decade-long suspension of democracy, thus entering number of dictatorial military regimes. Things once again started changing in 1990, when military dictator and Islamist pal General Hussain Mohammed Ershad was ousted from power through a mass revolt. Since then democracy continued to crawl again. But once again, the high ambitious military men in Bangladesh put democracy into dictatorial clutches in 2007 by seizing power from a constitutional government thus continuing numerous forms of anti-democracy actions, including attempts of eliminating the mainstream political parties and leadership. It also got involved in criminal actions like extorting industrialists, entrepreneurs and businessmen, including social elites thus establishing a total reign of terror. International community became extremely critical of such actions of the military junta and started putting pressure for restoring democracy. Sensing severe consequences, the military junta attempted to bargain with the political parties about getting indemnity to all of their misdeeds during the dictatorial rule of two years. Few meetings took place overseas between the representatives of the military controlled junta and Bangladesh Awami League, while Bangladesh Nationalist Party rejected any such secret compromise formula. Moreover, international patrons of the military controlled junta, particularly India were putting emphasis in seeing Bangladesh Awami League installed into power for implementation of a number of Indian agendas, which include, letting New Delhi get the corridor facilities from Bangladesh for transporting its commercial and military cargoes to the North-Eastern region. It is rightly predicted by the political forecasters that such facilities were extremely necessary for India to maintain its tight grip over the North-Eastern region, thus eliminating the existing struggles of independence. Should India did not get the corridor facilities from Bangladesh for another 2-3 years, few Christian dominated independent nations would already emerge within the map of Indian sub-continent.

Secondly a pro-Indian mere puppet government in Bangladesh was essential for letting Indian security forces and intelligence agencies enter the territory of Bangladesh in discreet manner to hunt for anti-Indian elements within the country and gradually eliminate them thus continuing offensives on the anti-Indian notions and sentiments.

Thirdly, such government in Bangladesh was required by New Delhi to somehow dampen Bangladesh Army as well as paramilitary forces, which is once again important for New Delhi to establish Indian dominance within South Asia.

The long-cherished dream of India turned true with the victory of Bangladesh Awami League. It is authentically proved by various sources that India aspires to see the current government in Dhaka to continue in power at least up to 2021, when a submissive Bangladesh can be totally ensured. Though India proclaims to be the largest democracy in the world, it has agenda of establishing one-party authoritarian rule in Bangladesh with a brute administration, thus greatly and blindly compromising the interest of Bangladesh in every level. This is now a win-win situation for India while a real agony forthe people of Bangladesh seeing a government in Dhaka, which puts more emphasis on implementing Indian agendas, instead of paying minimal attention to the interest of Bangladesh. When Bangladesh completed its fourth decade of independence recently, it is justly feared by many that the nation of 160 million people are now destined towards losing its own dignity and pride, thus letting the rogue regime in scraping democracy and establishing the one-party dictatorship with fullest and dedicated agendas of serving the purpose of India.

Sri Lanka Guardian: Rogue regime smashing democracy in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Mujib was an idiot front man, Indian govt. was the puppet master behind the creation and running of RAWamy League. His incompetence and mismanagement during 1971-1975 period was proof positive that he had no brains to pull off what he did to win the election of 1970.

After removal of Mujib from the scene, Hasina was brought back and slowly after years of hard work by our adversary with Hasina as the front person, we are back to the era of 1971-1975, when Bakshal one party rule was declared. We are facing a similar situation now with political repression and killing of opposition to totally obliterate their existence and firmly establish proxy Indian control of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Md Akmal said:


> @ What independance we have now !!! Yes we have independace in the following sectors:
> 
> 1.* Only singing songs of Robindra Sanget.*
> 2. *Celebrating "Nobobarsho".*
> 3. *Going for "Mongal Jatra" and for "Rot Jatra" as a "Chagoler 3 no bachcha".*
> 4. *Opening any function with "Mongol Prodip".*
> 5. *Giving a "Shidur/Tilak" on the forehead in any function.*
> 6. Celebrating 21 February,*7th March(mass address of Mujib), 26 March(Shadhinota Debosh), 14 April (Nobobarsho),17 April (Mujibnagar Sarkar), 15 August, 21 August(Grenate attack), *16 December (Victory Day), *Jonmo Debosh of Sk Mujib, Birth Day of Sk Hasina and what not. Besides we are celebrating almost all Hindu Pujas in a grand fashion in every month.* Moreso so we made almost all weeks of the year as history, the history of liberation war which will remain for uternal period. But in practice everyday our people are being killed by BSF in the border areas. *And now-a-days they are throwing grenate on our common mass. What a soveriegnity *!!!!!!!


 
If this is what the Bangladeshies are proud of, then sorry, I am never a proud Bangladeshi. I simple do not need to be. The hypocricy is that the same AL minded people who bitched for independence make no sound against India even they kill you everyday. Bunch of low life people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Md Akmal said:


> @ What independance we have now !!! Yes we have independace in the following sectors:
> 
> 1. Only singing songs of Robindra Sanget.
> 2. Celebrating "Nobobarsho".
> 3. Going for "Mongal Jatra" and for "Rot Jatra" as a "Chagoler 3 no bachcha".
> 4. Opening any function with "Mongol Prodip".
> 5. Giving a "Shidur/Tilak" on the forehead in any function.
> 6. Celebrating 21 February,7th March(mass address of Mujib), 26 March(Shadhinota Debosh), 14 April (Nobobarsho),17 April (Mujibnagar Sarkar), 15 August, 21 August(Grenate attack), 16 December (Victory Day), Jonmo Debosh of Sk Mujib, Birth Day of Sk Hasina and what not. Besides we are celebrating almost all Hindu Pujas in a grand fashion in every month. Moreso so we made almost all weeks of the year as history, the history of liberation war which will remain for uternal period. But in practice everyday our people are being killed by BSF in the border areas. And now-a-days they are throwing grenate on our common mass. What a soveriegnity !!!!!!!



Personally I am not against religious and cultural freedom for all people including minority groups, but state of Bangladesh demands loyalty of each and every citizen. If any citizen of Bangladesh is promoting and protecting foreign interest then that citizen is undermining interest of Bangladeshi state and its all citizens. That is what my objection is about RAWamy League and individuals who support it or any other group that follows orders of foreign entity.

Bangladeshi people and our state has a common collective interest and it is in all of our and our future generations interest to protect this interest from any treasonous traitors who sell out our collective interest like Mir Jafar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Alien invasion of Bangladesh | Opinion

Rumi Ahmed
*
Alien invasion of Bangladesh*
April 24, 2012
1304
Share

Over the last few years, mysterious things started happening in Bangladesh. In absence of any earthly explanation of those incidents, informed people of Bangladesh are seriously concerned that the country is at the receiving end of an alien invasion.

The description of the following events will prove, beyond an iota of doubt in anybody&#8217;s mind, that a barrage of attack has been unleashed on the people of Bangladesh.

It first started with a kidnapping by aliens. The first notable victim of such kidnap was an elected official of Dhaka city local government Mr. Chowdhury Alam. Ever since he went missing from Dhaka nearly two years ago, he has never been seen again.

A closer look revealed that Mr. Alam was not the only one who has been kidnapped by aliens. Many young men, opposition activists, students from Sylhet and other areas also went missing. Except for one, none came back. The only lucky one, who could come back alive, sans all the memory of the time of confinement, was the son of a fiery religious figure Mr. Fazlul Haque Amini. It was not clear why the aliens let Mr. Hasnath, son of Maulana Amini let go. However, this event may make a strong case in support of the theory that aliens worship the same God and they had some soft corner for the pastor Mr. Amini.

Very soon, along with kidnappings, killings started to take place. This time another local government level leader of Dhaka city from the opposite political spectrum got killed very mysteriously. The aliens were so intrusive and invasive that they could easily penetrate inside the sport utility vehicle (SUV) of a powerful ruling party MP within the compound of Bangladesh&#8217;s national parliament building and kill one Mr. Ibrahim in point blank range.

Not only known faces like Ibrahim or Chowdhury Alam were being killed/ kidnapped in high profile places, mysterious killing started taking place in remote corners of Bangladesh like the Bay near Borguna, Joydevpur, Bhanga region of Faridpur district, Dhaleshwari River near Munshiganj district, Ashulia/ Kuril, Pabna etc.

However one of the most daring actions of the alien commando forces was that of Sanaullah Babu killing. Sanaullah Babu was another elected local government leader in a northern district called Natore. In this attack the aliens showed Hollywood&#8217;s Terminator 2 famed &#8216;T &#8211; 1000 the Nanomorph&#8217; like ability to take other peoples&#8217; shapes and looks. During this event, which was widely recorded by multiple video cameras, the aliens took the shape and look of many ruling party members of that district. Specifically, the lead killer took the shape of a popular local Awami League leader Zakir.

Similarly got killed another local government leader, again this time from the opposite political base, Mr. Lokman Hossain.

The aliens did not stop at killing political activists and local government leaders only. An influential couple &#8212; a senior TV news editor and the other a TV journalist &#8212; was stabbed to death inside their apartment bedroom. The government could not give any earthly explanation of this gruesome murder &#8211; making it one of the highest profile cases of the series of mindless alien assassinations taking place in Bangladesh.

Within a very short interval, the aliens, without any known reason, abducted a diplomat of Saudi Arabia stationed in Dhaka, Bangladesh and killed him in a highly professional manner. This specific killing heralds a new front of attack unleashed by the aliens. The clever war planners of the alien empire knew it very well that killing of a Saudi diplomat in Bangladesh may seriously weaken the position of Bangladeshi migrant labours in Saudi Arabia and harm Bangladesh economically. So it seems the aliens are hell-bent on destroying Bangladesh economically as well.

Another recent incident involving the invading alien force in Bangladesh resembles robbery of Fort Knox. This time the aliens looted a big chunk of money (70 lakh taka to be precise) from within the car heading to the home of a powerful minister of Bangladesh. And this brazen loot took place within the highly fortified compound of a paramilitary force of Bangladesh. This specific operation suggests two things, first, the growing confidence of the aliens in hitting anyone at any place anytime in Bangladesh and, secondly, their need for cash. The money has not been located ever since.

And while this piece was being processed for press, the aliens striked again. In a blood chilling raid at the middle of busy upscale business and residential district of Dhaka, the aliens abducted a senior political figure, the organising secretary of main opposition political party and an ex-member of parliament from north eastern Sylhet district, Mr. Ilias Ali. The raid was so sophisticated and technically advanced that Mr. Ilias Ali and his driver, simply vanished. Their empty car was found abandoned roadside. Hundreds of witness living in nearby apartments, CC TV of government security agencies could not provide any clue of the abduction.

Ever since this abduction, the whole nation is living in intense fear. Everybody has the same question in mind, what will be the next mode of alien attack and who is the next victim.


----------



## alizafar

Mr. Munshi is at it again! At least one hoped that he would by now be bold enough to take credits for theories that he only promotes. Instead he chooses to quote another author who may not even exist but more or less repeats whatever Munshi ji has been shouting at the rain about for years... These people are seriously in love with whatever RAW does. So much so, that when the RAW does not do anything Munshi ji and co will invent work for them...;-)


----------



## BanglaBhoot

alizafar said:


> Mr. Munshi is at it again! At least one hoped that he would by now be bold enough to take credits for theories that he only promotes. Instead he chooses to quote another author who may not even exist but more or less repeats whatever Munshi ji has been shouting at the rain about for years... These people are seriously in love with whatever RAW does. So much so, that when the RAW does not do anything Munshi ji and co will invent work for them...;-)



I am not the subject of these threads. If my ideas are shared by many then they obviously must have some veracity and credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

kalu_miah said:


> Personally I am not against religious and cultural freedom for all people including minority groups, but state of Bangladesh demands loyalty of each and every citizen. If any citizen of Bangladesh is promoting and protecting foreign interest then that citizen is undermining interest of Bangladeshi state and its all citizens. That is what my objection is about RAWamy League and individuals who support it or any other group that follows orders of foreign entity.
> 
> Bangladeshi people and our state has a common collective interest and it is in all of our and our future generations interest to protect this interest from any treasonous traitors who sell out our collective interest like Mir Jafar.


Except RAWamy Malauns, their cohorts like Dada Commie, Hammerers Commie, New capitalists and Corporate's interest pursuers; The rest of the BD's politicians, activists and masses are Pro-Bdeshis. Heck, even JI/SHIBIRIES are even more patriotic than others, although JI's leaderships had opted for unified PAK's stand after finding Indian's involvement in 71'S war. On the contrary, RAWamy Malauns are the ones that are committing treasonous ness by pursuing Indian and their individual interests, which they have doing even since their party's inception. It's our bad luck that well off Hindus than even Muslims in BD, doesnt think that it's their country unlike Indian Muslims that are loyal to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

M_Saint said:


> Mate, it takes a few clicks to change the flag but an honest and sometimes 'life-long soul searching' requires to find, admit the bitter truth; especially when growing in opposite camp with comforts. And if Kalu Bhai's type brilliant man carries BD's flag then it&#8217;s for our salvation but not to be traitorous. So instead of calling as hypocrite, your type should bow for deconstructing the myth of Vhua/Feel Good independence.
> 
> And I didn't know the name who stated obvious on BD's independence. As it was given birth to be a 'Slave entity' and let LAND/MASS open to be exploited, it lost its independence as it had in the form of 'East PAK'. So, the land's independence indeed didn't last for 24 hours. On a related note, sovereignty is directly correlated with security and power projection. Being Pakistani-Bengali we had it much more than being Bangladeshi-Bengali, thanks.



Thanks for a constructive post there, but it seems there are some 
misunderstandings here, which is quite normal apparently for the complex political 
and historical membrane we live in. Heres a long post , try to give it a shot and
I'll try to avoid as much political shade as possible.

Che Guevara used to quote something quite interesting regarding guerilla wars
and that is &#8220; A guerrilla war can not be won without popular support&#8221; now lets
think about it, was our case any different ? A whole population can not be 
brainwashed, how many people do you think read newspapers or listened to
radios back then? There is a sub-conscious nationalistic ideal present in any 
race/country and they protect it consciously/sub-consciously. Be it Germans ,
Nigerians , Mongolians etc. 

Now what I was referring to is something quite basic, can something walk in 
the streets of BD and say , &#8220;What we did in past was a mistake?&#8221; Doesn&#8217;t that 
sound rather conflicting after considering one a citizen? I&#8217;ve studied the history
of this country quite extensively , studying the lives of every nawabs and such 
but never for once have I got help from any one of your friends when some 
Indian said the rulers were Hindus and Muslims were evil, that is a fact. For some
Unknown reason they forget 800yr old history for the sake of a minute chapter.

Me or any chawala , panwalas visions for this country does not change , 
whoever is in power but for an interesting part of people however this changes 
every certain timeframe and I find that quite amusing and laughable. 
Always referring to that invisible mistake we made given their chance. 

100 crusaders or the one sympathizing with water terrorists is quite the same 
lot as the Jamatis In past, its just that the typology has changed here with similar
intentions and who is denying that? Ask even a rickshaw puller , you&#8217;d get your answer.
What I can hope for , end of the day is all this changes and sane nationalistic politicians
leads this country within a decade.


----------



## HZR2011

Please don't make fun of PDF by posting these type of comics,there is seperate section called for this kind of stories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

kalu_miah said:


> Mujib was an idiot front man, Indian govt. was the puppet master behind the creation and running of RAWamy League. His incompetence and mismanagement during 1971-1975 period was proof positive that he had no brains to pull off what he did to win the election of 1970.
> 
> After removal of Mujib from the scene, Hasina was brought back and slowly after years of hard work by our adversary with Hasina as the front person, we are back to the era of 1971-1975, when Bakshal one party rule was declared. We are facing a similar situation now with political repression and killing of opposition to totally obliterate their existence and firmly establish proxy Indian control of Bangladesh.



@ Well as per my opinion Sk Mujib was little bit patriotic compared to Sk Hasina for the following reasons :

1. Though Sk Mujib always sought the help of India for the independence of Bangladesh but on 25 March 1971 till 11 pm he was waiting a green signal from the Pakistan army for last minute negotiation. He never wanted a complete dominance of India.

2. Tajuddin was there in Mujib's house till midnight and requesting Mujib for the final declaration of Independence but Mujib said if he does so the Pakistan Army will not spare him. On the other hand he himself was afraid if he goes to India he might be killed by RAW. Similarly DR Kamal Hossain also afraid that he might also be killed by India. That is why once Mujib surrendered or arrested by Pakistan Army Kamal also surrendered to Pakistan army on 2/4 April 1971 after getting a green signal from Pak army. Dr Kamal had a urdu speaking brother-in-law in Pakistan army. He himself married to one Sindi lady. It is said that Dr Kamal Hossain was not in jail in West Pakistan. He was in his in law's house.

3. After independence once Mujib came in Bangladesh he at once removed Tajuddin from the PM and himself became PM, later on he forced Tajuddin to resign. In many occassion Mujib did not killed the interference of India on Bangladeshi affairs. Whenever he got the chance he used this power.

4. Immediately once Indira visited Bangladesh he almost force Indira Gandhi to remove the Indian soldiers from the soil of Bangladesh. Soon just within 3 months all Indian soldiers left Bangladesh except some military advisers.

5. Mujib did not allowed the Indian Civil Servant to work in Bangladesh.

6. Mujib went to join Islamic Conference at Lahore without the consent of India.

7. Mujib made BKSAL in order to come out from Indian grip which was not liked by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

*Slum boy 'witnessed abduction of Ilias' *

It was at the capital's Banani around midnight on April 17. Four men dragged out BNP leader Ilias Ali from his car, slapped him across the face, pushed him into another car and went away. 

Sohel Rana, a teenage boy who passed the night at a bench of a nearby park, saw the incident. 

*&#8220;I woke up to a scream around midnight. I saw four people drag out a man. They slapped him hard across the face repeatedly. They also were hurling abuse at him,&#8221; he told The Daily Star at Banani Police Station yesterday. 

The four were tall, strong and stout, he said. He saw the abduction of Ilias from hiding under the bench.

&#8220;Under attack, the man was shouting: 'help me, save me' at the top of his voice. At one stage, he was bundled into a car and driven away in the direction of Banani-1&#8221;*

The following day, from reports of newspapers and television channels, he learned that the kidnapped man was BNP leader Ilias Ali.

&#8220;I saw three cars on the spot. The kidnappers left in two cars, abandoning the third,&#8221; Sohel said. The abandoned vehicle was later identified by the family as Ilias'. 

Hailing from Mymensingh, Sohel stays with his parents at a Banani slum and assists his coconut hawker father. 

&#8220;I have to pass the night on park bench whenever I fail to return to my house before midnight. My slum owner allows nobody to enter after 12:00 at night,&#8221; he said. 

Kazi Mainul Islam, investigation officer of the general diary filed by Ilias' wife Tahsina Rushdir Luna in connection with the BNP leader's disappearance, said they found Sohel on Wednesday.

Asked whether the slum boy was kept in their custody, he answered in the negative. But they asked Sohel to keep in touch with them on security ground.

Ilias, 51, along with his driver Ansar Ali has been out of trace since the night. 

Yesterday, frustrated at the performance of law enforces, Tahsina Rushdir Luna told reporters at her Banani residence that Ilias three months ago said the government had put him on a target list.

&#8220;The government had chalked out a plan to do something against those who speak against the government and speak of different issues&#8230; international and political issues,&#8221; she said.

*She quoted her husband saying detectives made a list of such opposition leaders and Ilias was included.*
Urging to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, she said &#8220;If the prime minister gives me back my husband, I will be grateful to her for the rest of my life.&#8221;

IO Mainul, who is an official of Banani Police Station, told The Daily Star yesterday, &#8220;We are trying our best to rescue him. We could not make any headway in this regard.&#8221;

He submitted to the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's Court of Dhaka a progress report that said they could not make a major breakthrough in search for BNP leader M Ilias Ali and his driver. 

In the report, he said he had earlier interrogated Ilias Ali's several political colleagues. 

On April 19, Metropolitan Magistrate Mohammad Moniruzzaman of Dhaka directed Banani police to submit reports to it every 48 hours on the progress of the investigation into the whereabouts of Ilias Ali.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=231864


----------



## kalu_miah

integra said:


> Thanks for a constructive post there, but it seems there are some
> misunderstandings here, which is quite normal apparently for the complex political
> and historical membrane we live in. Heres a long post , try to give it a shot and
> I'll try to avoid as much political shade as possible.
> 
> Che Guevara used to quote something quite interesting regarding guerilla wars
> and that is &#8220; A guerrilla war can not be won without popular support&#8221; now lets
> think about it, was our case any different ? A whole population can not be
> brainwashed, how many people do you think read newspapers or listened to
> radios back then? There is a sub-conscious nationalistic ideal present in any
> race/country and they protect it consciously/sub-consciously. Be it Germans ,
> Nigerians , Mongolians etc.
> 
> Now what I was referring to is something quite basic, can something walk in
> the streets of BD and say , &#8220;What we did in past was a mistake?&#8221; Doesn&#8217;t that
> sound rather conflicting after considering one a citizen? I&#8217;ve studied the history
> of this country quite extensively , studying the lives of every nawabs and such
> but never for once have I got help from any one of your friends when some
> Indian said the rulers were Hindus and Muslims were evil, that is a fact. For some
> Unknown reason they forget 800yr old history for the sake of a minute chapter.
> 
> Me or any chawala , panwalas visions for this country does not change ,
> whoever is in power but for an interesting part of people however this changes
> every certain timeframe and I find that quite amusing and laughable.
> Always referring to that invisible mistake we made given their chance.
> 
> 100 crusaders or the one sympathizing with water terrorists is quite the same
> lot as the Jamatis In past, its just that the typology has changed here with similar
> intentions and who is denying that? Ask even a rickshaw puller , you&#8217;d get your answer.
> What I can hope for , end of the day is all this changes and sane nationalistic politicians
> leads this country within a decade.



Ok, so this post was a little less confusing than the earlier one. Let me see if I understand you - you are saying Bangladesh "independence" was not a mistake, as there was popular support for it, fair enough. But please note:
*Popular opinion is the greatest lie in the world.*
Thomas Carlyle
Scottish author, essayist, & historian (1795 - 1881)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_Consent:_The_Political_Economy_of_the_Mass_Media


But it is not just 1971, about which I feel strange, but it was rather 1905 Bongo Vongo and then partition in 1947, all of which I think were mistakes. 1971 was more like an inevitable outcome of 1947 partition, when Sir Radcliffe drew the borders of current Bangladesh. Mountbatten said that Pakistan will break up in 25 years, it happened exactly in 24 years and 7 months. There is too much racial/ethnic difference between the two wings and of course the distance of more than a thousand miles was another issue. It was bound to fail. But what upsets me is that India played the major role of puppet master to instigate this conflict in which a whole bunch of people lost their lives.

About Bengali nationalism, it was a fake idea, we should not have promoted it at India's instigation, after choosing Pakistan, believing in two nation theory. That was the height of hypocrisy. While people of West Bengal from 1947 were busy integrating with rest of India learning Hindi (very similar to Urdu), we had to reject Urdu, whereas West Pakistan accepted it although it was not their native language. After 1971, Bangla replaced English as medium of education, making a generation of Bangladeshi's weak in English, giving a competitive advantage to Indians. May be it is for the same reason India does not have English medium education in its restive regions and states. And this policy was implemented by idiot Mujib in Bangladesh.

In principle, I do not believe in separatism. I believe bigger units are more viable as nations if they have had some common history of working together. British India was a viable unit, there was no reason to break it, just like there was no reason to break Bengal, just because Hindu Zamindars were oppressing Muslim peasants. Pakistan was the same, it was an improbable marriage but we could make it work, if it was not for Indian interference.

In any case, all of these have already happened, they are in the past. Now there is rising Hindu Nationalism in India which will make it impossible for any kind of reunification. So I recommend both Bangladesh and Pakistan to find and create their own unions in the West and East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Md Akmal said:


> @ Well as per my experience Sk Mujib was little bit patriotic compared to Sk Hasina for the following reasons :
> 
> 1. Though Sk Mujib always sought the help of India for the independence of Bangladesh but on 25 March 1971 till 11 pm he was waiting a green signal from the Pakistan army for last minute negotiation. He never wanted a complete dominance of India.
> 
> 2. Tajuddin was there in Mujib's house till midnight and requesting Mujib for the final declaration of Independence but Mujib said if he does so the Pakistan Army will not spare him. On the other hand he himself was afraid if he goes to India he might be killed by RAW. Similarly DR Kamal Hossain also afraid that he might also be killed by India. That is why once Mujib surrendered or arrested by Pakistan Army Kamal also surrendered to Pakistan army on 2/4 April 1971 after getting a green signal from Pak army. Dr Kamal had a urdu speaking brother-in-law in Pakistan army. He himself married to one Sindi lady. It is said that Dr Kamal Hossain was not in jail in West Pakistan. He was in his in law's house.
> 
> 3. After independence once Mujib came in Bangladesh he at once removed Tajuddin from the PM and himself became PM, later on he forced Tajuddin to resign. In many occassion Mujib did not killed the interference of India on Bangladeshi affairs. Whenever he got the chance he used this power.
> 
> 4. Immediately once Indira visited Bangladesh he almost force Indira Gandhi to remove the Indian soldiers from the soil of Bangladesh. Soon just within 3 months all Indian soldiers left Bangladesh except some military advisers.
> 
> 5. Mujib did not allowed the Indian Civil Servant to work in Bangladesh.
> 
> 6. Mujib went to join Islamic Conference at Lahore without the consent of India.
> 
> 7. Mujib made BKSHAL in order to come out from Indian grip which was not liked by India.



These are valuable info. Thanks for posting these. Do you know anything about the origin of Awamy League and India's role in its creation?

Mujib may have had occasional streaks of independence, but once he has accepted the idea of getting India's help in agitation with Bengali nationalism, getting more autonomy and in a way demanding supremacy over Western wing using our numerical advantage, it was almost guaranteed that Western wing would try to eliminate him and his party or get a divorce from us. I think his whole strategy was wrong headed. Even if he did not want a breakup, once the ball started rolling, it was in India's hand and they made sure that their goal would be achieved.

It looks like Tajuddin was a more hardcore Indian agent than Mujib, from your description. What about the other three who were killed in the jail killings, together with Tajuddin. Were they also aligned with him?


----------



## notsuperstitious

After reading about the incredible control RAW has over so many countries, its safe to say RAW is the no 1 spy agency in the world.

No I'm joking, what i really meant is that the dude hiding behind the name ''jessica fox'' is a real pathetic loser who is obviously getting paid for making us these stories. That goes for jessica fox's lovers too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

kalu_miah said:


> These are valuable info. Thanks for posting these. *Do you know anything about the origin of Awamy League and India's role in its creation?*
> 
> 
> Mujib may have had occasional streaks of independence, but once he has accepted the idea of getting India's help in agitation with Bengali nationalism, getting more autonomy and in a way demanding supremacy over Western wing using our numerical advantage, it was almost guaranteed that Western wing would try to eliminate him and his party or get a divorce from us. I think his whole strategy was wrong headed. Even if he did not want a breakup, once the ball started rolling, it was in India's hand and they made sure that their goal would be achieved.
> 
> It looks like Tajuddin was a more hardcore Indian agent than Mujib, from your description. [_B]What about the other three who were killed in the jail killings, together with Tajuddin. Were they also aligned with him?_


_[/B]_

_*Creation and Origin of Awami Leaque *_

@ Muslim Leaque was very powerful political party in the then greater Bengal. Many a time it came to power in provincial govt in Bengal during the British times. In two to three occassions the Muslim Leaque candidate won even the Mayer of Calcutta. In the general election of 1937 and 1946 Muslim Leaque got the majority. Even during the war time cabinet AK Fuzlul Huq was selected as Chief Minister. During the partitioned times Shurwardy from Muslim Leaque was the existing Chief Minister. There was a little bit political conflict between Shurwardy and Jinnah. The Jinnah group was being led by Khaza Wasiuddin in Bengal. Both Wasiuddin and Shurwardy were Urdu speaking. In those days Sk Mujib as student leader was the right hand of Sharwardy. You heard the great saying that what " Bengal thinks today India thinks tomorrow", basing on this theory the Shurwardy(President) and Abul Hasham(GS) of Bengal ML were known as progressive. It was this group without the concent of Jinnah were making a secret dealing with Sarat Chandro Bose to make an independant greater Socialist Bengal under the Indian Dominion. Once it was leaked out Congress and Muslim Leaque vemently opposed it but later ML(Jinnah) supported it provided it remains true independant. The Khaza Wasiuddin group was dead against any coalition with Hindus. Soon this secret dealing was proved to be failer. However, soon an election was held at Dacca by the Constituent Assembly of proposed East Bengal(East Pakistan) regarding the future Chief Minister of East Bengal. In this election Shurwardy was bitten up miserably by Wasiuddin group. After this election Shurwardy and his group( Abul Hasham, GS and Sk Mujib) lost interest on the future politics of East Bengal rather they were deeply involved to stopped the riot between Hindu-Muslims along with Ghandhi Ji. This ML group remained at West Bengal till they were forcefully evicted after the killing of Ghandhi and frequent riot at Calcutta. Sharwady came to Pakistan just the dayafter Jinnah died in 1948. Still Hasham(GS) remained there for some more years till his house was burned. In the year 1949 Sharwardy at Karachi for the first times in Pakistan made the opposition political party named *"Awami Muslim Leaque"  *

Some anti ML politicians and Unionist politicians of West Pakistan joined on it. In East Bengal mostly left oriented Mulim Leaquers joined on it. Soon in 1951/52 East Bengal Congress joined on it and thus it was re-named as Awami Leaque leaving Muslim. Slowly and gradually all left oriented party also joined on it. Now, the leftist became more strong in AL. After the language movement(1952) AL became more strong. The moment East Bengal Congress merged with Awami Leaque, the infiltration of Indian intelligence started. Soon in the general election of 1954 under the leadership of Awami Leaque it won the land slide victory and formed the Central Govt at Karachi. But the problem arose in East Bengal where the leadership went to AK Fuzlul Huq of Krishak Proja Party and he became Chief Minister. Initially Sk Mujib was not taken as State Minister in the Cabinet. So, he was highly annoyed on Fuzlul Huq and Sk Mujib even tried a futile attempt to boykot the ceremony. Sk Mujib never forget this treachery, soon once Chief Minister Fuzlul Huq went for a State visit to Calcutta, with the direct instigation of Sk Mujib a riot was staged at Adamjee Jute Mills among the Beharees and Bengalees where near about 1000 people died. It was staged only to make unpopular (Provincial Govt)to the Central Govt and since in the Central Govt AL was there it was soon taken into consideration and Presidential Rule was imposed. But in practice we always blame Pakistan for this ! *What a political tric ??????? * If you are interested more to follow ---------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Thank you Md. Akmal Bhai for the excellent description of Awamy League history, please continue.

Is it ok to ask how you know all this, from family or personal sources or is it from books or hearing from other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

kalu_miah said:


> *Popular opinion is the greatest lie in the world.*
> Thomas Carlyle
> Scottish author, essayist, & historian (1795 - 1881)
> Manufacturing Consent: The Political Economy of the Mass Media - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.



This book can be downloaded from the dipositfile link here: Manufacturing Consent: The Political Economy of the Mass Media - Free eBooks Download Could be a interesting book.




> About Bengali nationalism, it was a fake idea, we should not have promoted it at India's instigation, after choosing Pakistan, believing in two nation theory. That was the height of hypocrisy. While people of West Bengal from 1947 were busy integrating with rest of India learning Hindi (very similar to Urdu), we had to reject Urdu, whereas West Pakistan accepted it although it was not their native language. After 1971, Bangla replaced English as medium of education, making a generation of Bangladeshi's weak in English, giving a competitive advantage to Indians. May be it is for the same reason India does not have English medium education in its restive regions and states. And this policy was implemented by idiot Mujib in Bangladesh.



Yes, I am thinking then why Bangalis choose to adopt Two Nation Theory forgetting their culture/norms of 800 years. And once they adopted then why they rejected to adopt that completely like not accepting Urdu. One the other hand the W. Bengal knows it well whom to join or what is the importance of power. Where is their Bangali nationalism and revolution for separate land/state that E. Bangal opted for?




> But what upsets me is that India played the major role of puppet master to instigate this conflict in which a whole bunch of people lost their lives.



Yes this is the thing upsets me. Our independence has made us weak to India but achieved by the help of India. Dont know what would happen if India would not interfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

kalu_miah said:


> Thank you Md. Akmal Bhai for the excellent description of Awamy League history, please continue.
> 
> Is it ok to ask how you know all this, from family or personal sources or is it from books or hearing from other people.



@ kalu_miah bhai you heard the great Indian movie/song *"omanush"**, [/B]" kia sara dosh mera tha, then the hero replies, kuch mera tha, kush tumhara tha aur shahed ham dono ka tha". Similarly, regarding the history of Bengal so far we had been hearing one sided story for the struggle of Bengal but there is other side of the story which is much more strong and true. But most of them were killed by AL's gundas and their master RAW. In the thrue sense systematically all muslim oriented intellectuals and politicians were eliminated from our society and it is said that almost 19,000 of them were killed/abducted. Many were arrested and put on jailed. Many were even killed inside the jail. One such example was the poisoning of Fuzlul Kader Chow(father of Salauddin Kader Chow) in a central jail of Dacca by an Indian plotted compounder. In those days it was common inside the jail. AL cadres were at free hand to go to any jail. Many were killed in the name of Collaborroters in broad day light.

@ I give you one or two example, there was well known politician named Moulana Tamizuddin highly qualified Muslim Leaquer. During Pakistan times once he was even Speaker in the Pakistan National Assembly. During the Liberation War he supported the Pakistan Army or Pakistani cause. After independance he was kidnapped and tortured at Iqbal Hall of Dacca University and finally brutally killed and thrown his body on the street. 

@ One MP of Muslim Leaque of Sylhet was caught , tortured and killed and his dead body was hanged on the pylon at the centre city of Zinda Bazar Sylhet. The roten body remained there for 3/4 days.

@ One ML leader of Coxes Bazar was killed and hanged at the pylon and kept there for some days at the gate of Coxes Bazar town. There are many many these sort of stories. The properties of these leaders were taken away and their girls/women were looted raped like a war booty. Common people have seen all these things from their eyes. Only thing it never came in the print media.

@ The president/GS of ML of Narranganj was killed on 27/28 March 1971. The leader of ML/Jammat of Munshiganj was killed on 1/2 April 1971. Similarly the president of Muslim Leaque of Narsindi was killed on 28 March 1971. In this way throughout the Liberation War and after the war many politicians were killed. It was the common affair of the society. " Ekta doi ta dhoro shakal bikal nash ta koro". 

@ For all these reasons once Zia came to power all these AL leaders were thrown in the dustbin. In the election of 1978 AL got only 39 seats in the parliament. 

@ I came to know all these things from various articles of ex-Muslim Leaquers, Bengal Muslim intellectuals, Jammat Leaders, PDP leaders and ofcourse from the articles published on the papers. Only thing you need some interest. Awami and Indian propaganda is very strong in this regards. I also mate with old people and intimately talked about the whole process. Now-a-days you people neither you have seen the liberation nor you can co-relates the facts but we have seen all these things from our own eyes. Some we heard. The way the collaborators and Razakars are pictured in our society are not wholly true rather in some cases it was completely opposite.

@ About the four leaders who were killed at Jail in 1975, were out and out pro-Indian and pro-Russian. Infact in the AL there were two strong groups one is Dacca-Delhi-Moscow(pro-India) and other is Dacca-Delhi-Washinton(anti-India) Khondokar Mustaque and his group were pro-American and anti-Indians.

@ Few information about our great leader Sk Mujib:  
1. He was the adopted child of his father. For three years he had no identification(1921-23).
2. He was the CEO of some Insurance Coy. Owner was one of 22 industrial families of Pak.
3. He used to get bags of money from the non-Bengalees so called Behires for their protection. But unfortunately most of them were buchered either by AL or RAW agents and armed volentiers from India specially in Southern and Northern Bengal. What ever left were again systematically killed after the independance. For your information around 25/27 lacs of non-bengalees came from India in 1947. 3/4 lacs were killed. 6/7 lacs left or merged with general population. 2/3 lacs awaiting to go to Pakistan. What about others ???? Infiltrated to Bihar and West Bengal districts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

In Short, it is very easy to play with ' Bangali emotion' ! Bangali lives on emotion, sentiment drives them crazy! Logic is secondary to them!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

kalu_miah said:


> So I recommend both Bangladesh and Pakistan to find and create their own unions in the West and East.



Won't be an issue from Pakistan side however problem lay with Hindu infused Bengali nationalists reside in Bangladesh(I called them Tagore loving Islamic named mushrik). Eliminate Bengali nationalists from scene and we have chance otherwise good luck. 

Bangladesh as pure independent state is joke of the century.



kobiraaz said:


> In Short, it is very easy to play with ' Bangali emotion' ! Bangali lives on emotion, sentiment drives them crazy! Logic is secondary to them!



Bunch of short sighted stupids.


----------



## asad71

Md Akmal said:


> @ kalu_miah bhai you heard the great Indian movie/song *"omanush"**, [/B]"
> @ I give you one or two example, there was well known politician named Moulana Tamizuddin highly qualified Muslim Leaquer. During Pakistan times once he was even Speaker in the Pakistan National Assembly. During the Liberation War he supported the Pakistan Army or Pakistani cause. After independance he was kidnapped and tortured at Iqbal Hall of Dacca University and finally brutally killed and thrown his body on the street.
> 
> .*


*

1.Maulavi Tamizuddin was born in 1889. I don't know when he died, but I have been seeing his grave South of BD Parliament Complex pre-1971. If he had been alive he would have been 90 in 1971. Even then he would have opposed the junta genocide, such a man of principles he was.

2. You are perhaps talking about Maulana Farid Ahmed od Cox's Bazar of Nizam e Islami Party. He along-with late Maulan Mannan of The Inquilab were taken away by the FFs from Ramna PS towards SM Hall. On the way Mannan was able to negotiate his release- and eventually a become Minister under Ershad. But Farid Ahmed was hanged from a ceiling fan in the hostel and killed.

Comments from various sources:

Sadeq Khan

The political scenario of Bangladesh is in deep turmoil. More than the principal actors at home, Bangladesh watchers from abroad are being profusely quoted in the vernacular media of the country about their detection of a geo-strategic hand of foreign agents entering the game. The purpose is hinted to be a &#8220;destabilisation agenda&#8221; being pursued by the neighbourly regional power, which may be finding the very existence and development potential of independent Bangladesh a threat by example, in effect encouraging the separatists in Indian northeast.
A pen-picture of such foreign geo-strategic interests fanning up troubles in peaceable Bangladesh has been painted (and reproduced in Bangla papers) on diverse grounds by various international reporters. The Sydney Morning Herald of Australia, for instance, saw in the border management policy of India with regard to its boundaries with innocuous Bangladesh inexplicably &#8220;aggressive&#8221;. Its correspondent Ben Doherty reported on April 21 (abridged):
&#8220;The Border Security Force soldiers are unfailingly polite and hospitable, but conspicuously armed and resolute. We go no further. &#8216;Why do you need to go to the border? There is nothing there,&#8217; we are told over endless cups of chai (tea) with progressively more senior officers, all of whom refuse us permission to travel beyond their cantonment, or photograph &#8216;the fence&#8217; a few hundred metres away.

&#8216;Berlin wall of Asia&#8217;

The border these men patrol is not India&#8217;s antagonistic front with Pakistan, nor its contested line with China. This is India&#8217;s quiet boundary with Bangladesh, a frontier that doesn&#8217;t attract the attention of its querulous colleagues, but one that, in recent times, is proving equally fractious. The fence they are so reticent to reveal is a rampart known in these parts as the &#8216;Berlin Wall of Asia&#8217;.
Over 25 years, India has been building, and reinforcing, a massive fence along its 4053-kilometre border with Bangladesh, each renovation pushing the barrier higher, an ever-escalating posture of aggression. It is due to be finished this year. But more than the simple fact of building a border fence, at issue has been India&#8217;s manner of policing it. &#8216;India and Bangladesh are friendly countries, they are not enemies,&#8217; Kirity Roy, the secretary of the Indian human rights group Mausam, tells the Herald. &#8216;But the Indian government&#8217;s paramilitary organisation, the Border Security Force, they are &#8230; trigger happy, they are killing Indians and Bangladeshis without discrimination. And they are killing with impunity because they are never charged or given any punishment.&#8217;
A Human Rights Watch investigation found killings on both sides of the fence, as well as beatings, torture, kidnappings and rampant corruption. &#8216;The abusive methods used by the BSF are disproportionate to the problems that the Indian government faces on its eastern border. Numerous ordinary Indian and Bangladeshi citizens resident in the border area end up as victims of abuses, which range from verbal abuse and intimidation to torture, beatings and killings.&#8217;
In January the BSF director, Utthan K. Bansal, said soldiers should exercise restraint, but warned they would shoot if they felt threatened. As if to belie the director&#8217;s emphasis on restraint, just days later a brutal video was posted on YouTube showing uniformed BSF soldiers stripping naked a suspected Bangladeshi cattle smuggler, tying his arms to a pole and beating him with bamboo sticks for more than 10 minutes as he writhed on the ground and screamed for his mother.
India sees this imposing barrier as a panacea against the evils it believes lurk across the border, from the very real problem of people smuggling, to the less-likely threat of Islamist terrorists. But the fence&#8217;s fundamental purpose is far simpler: to keep out Bangladeshis. The xenophobe card plays strongly in Indian politics, and senior officials, like the Home Minister, P. Chidambaram, have lost no support lecturing that Bangladeshis &#8216;have no business to come to India&#8217;.
Yet, for all the cost of building the fence - upwards of a billion dollars so far - and the violence along it, both sides of the border know it is no border at all. Dozens of villages act as unofficial, illegal transit posts. At each, a &#8220;lineman&#8221;, handsomely remunerated, pays off the guards from both notoriously corrupt countries, and directs the illegal traffic, which can run into scores of people at a time, across the border.
In December last year, Suman says, he was walking just after dark near the Indian side of the border. &#8216;My family has a house there, and I go there often, it was not unusual. Suddenly, they flashed a torch on me and then they shot.&#8217; Suman survived, dragged to hospital by family who heard the firing. He has lost all sight in his right eye.
Others do not survive, like 15-year-old Felani Khatun who was trying to cross into Bangladesh to be married. She was shot when her salwar kameez became caught in the wire. Her screams alerted the guards, who shot her as she struggled. Her body was left hanging on the fence for five hours before it was cut down.&#8221;

More pungent story

A more pungent story of interventionist operations by the Indian security establishment in Bangladesh was circulated by Jessica Fox, presumably from London, on April 22 in the on-line &#8216;Free Press Release&#8217; news service. The press release (abridged) said:
&#8220;Strictly scrutinized 100 armed cadres of the ruling Awami League in Bangladesh, who received 6-month long extensive commando training at Dehradun in India under the direct supervision of Indian espionage agency RAW are continuing various types of activities, including secret killing, abduction etcetera since June of 2010 with the mission of &#8216;clearing&#8217; a large number of politicians, media personnel and members of the civil society in Bangladesh. The team codenamed &#8216;Crusader-100&#8217; went to India during end September 2009 and stayed there till mid June 2010.
On return, the members of the &#8216;Crusader-100&#8217; team from India were provided a hit list comprising names of opposition politicians, members of Bangladeshi media and some members of the civil society. According to information, the list contains names of more than 83 people, who are planned to be &#8216;cleared&#8217; by the members of the &#8216;Crusader-100&#8217; gang.&#8221;
A follow-up story was contributed by the same reporter in Sri Lanka Guardian, April 23 issue, as reproduced hereunder (abridged):
&#8220;Enforced disappearance in Bangladesh went on for past three and half years since Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina formed the government. The issue has now drawn attention of the global community, when recently a former MP and prominent leader of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party, M Ilias Ali disappeared along with his chauffer. The Prime Minister was cool, making jokes about the disappearance. Sheikh Hasina and her government has somehow become comfortably confident of being assured by New Delhi on remaining in power at least up to 2019. It is a substantial period for the ruling party in establishing much stronger grip over country&#8217;s civil and military administration, as well as the judiciary, thus bringing Bangladesh under one-party rule, which was the brain-child of Hasina&#8217;s father Sheikh Mujibur Rehman.

One party rule

Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, who is the founding-father of Bangladesh, introduced the one-party rule system named BKSAL, which he conceived from former Soviet Union. The era of Sheikh Mujibur Rehman came to a tragic end, when he was assassinated along with members of his family on 15th August 1975 in a military coup.
After 20 years of the tragic assassination of the founding father, the people of Bangladesh voted Mujib&#8217;s eldest daughter Sheikh Hasina into power in 1996, but her government had to finally face a huge defeat just after five years, because of its massive corruption, nepotism, state-patronized crime and bad governance. Prior to this election, Sheikh Hasina sought apology to the people for all wrong-doings of her father.
In 2008 again, Sheikh Hasina made fresh pledges to the people with renewed apology for the &#8216;mistakes&#8217; during her tenure of 1996-2001, and promised &#8216;a better Bangladesh&#8217; with the implementation of her Vision 2021 and establishment of &#8216;Digital Bangladesh&#8217;. It was already known in the political and media circles in India that, the pre-election propaganda strategy and the election manifesto of Awami League were drafted by a team of seasoned politicians and media personnel from India. Dr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. Pranab Mukherjee contributed in the election manifesto of Bangladesh Awami League by their inputs.
Awami League got a huge victory in the election and since it formed government in January-2009, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and her cabinet are seen totally committed in implementing all of its commitments and pledges, made to India, without considering their impacts on Bangladesh or its people. For the people of Bangladesh, this is possibly one of their worst-ever period of national catastrophe of letting Awami League still being in power for another one plus year. No doubt the ruling party and its elites are fully aware of people&#8217;s grievance and anger. Sensing this as well as foreseeing possible revolt of the people either before or during the election, the ruling party is carrying out its well-planned agenda of political secret killings as well as forced disappearances, with the goal of eliminating most of the potential political opponents as well as leaders of the opposition parties, especially BNP and Jamaat. The case of forced disappearance became prominent when BNP leader and ex Member of Parliament (from Sylhet) M Ilias Ali went missing along with his chauffer few days back.
While Bangladeshi Sylheti community in London are very active and protesting the forced disappearance of M Ilias Ali, few pro-Awami League palls such as writer Abdul Gaffar Chowdhury and some of the business associates of Sheikh Rehana are trying to organize people to counter the protests of angered Sylhetis in London and the United Kingdom.&#8221;

The Guardian, London

The violence on the ground in Bangladesh ahead of the dawn-to-dusk general strike called by the main opposition in Bangladesh was portrayed by a despatch in The Guardian of U.K. (abridged as follows):
&#8220;Police in Bangladesh used baton charges, live bullets and teargas on Sunday (22 April) in clashes with demonstrators protesting against the alleged abduction of a senior politician. The violence was the most acute for many months in the unstable state.
In Dhaka, the capital, dozens of small devices were reported to have exploded and 20 arrests were made. In the north-eastern city of Sylhet, 12 people were reported to have been injured and more than 50 detained in running battles. On Sunday night a tense calm had been established, although tens of thousands of security personnel remained deployed across the country in anticipation of further clashes on Monday.
The crisis was sparked by the disappearance last Tuesday of Ilias Ali, a key organiser with the Bangladesh Nationalist party (BNP). Ali was the latest in a series of political activists who have apparently been abducted, raising fears of a concerted campaign of intimidation aimed at opposition politicians. At least 22 people have gone missing so far this year. In 2011, the number was 51. Many local and international campaigners have blamed security forces, accusing the paramilitary Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) and local police of eliminating opposition figures to benefit the administration of Sheikh Hasina, the prime minister. Spokesmen from the Rab have denied the charge.
In its 2012 annual report Human Rights Watch said ministers have denied that such incidents occur, even when the government&#8217;s own investigations found evidence of wrongdoing.&#8221;

Wall Street Journal

The finale of this phase of hartals has been described in a report published by The Wall Street Journal of U.S.A. as follows:
&#8220;At least five people have been killed and scores of protesters and security officials injured in Sylhet and Dhaka, the capital, over the past week as tens of thousands joined demonstrations. Dhaka ground to a halt as people stayed in their homes Tuesday. Shops remained closed and thousands of security personnel fanned out across the city of 12 million.
The clouded economic picture, coupled with the return of violence, shows that Bangladesh may be slipping back toward instability.
Bangladesh for decades has been unhinged by political vendettas, largely stemming from deep animosity between the supporters of Ms. Hasina&#8217;s Awami League and the Khaleda Zia-led BNP.
On a visit in February, Robert Blake, U.S. assistant secretary of state for South and Central Asia, raised concerns, though, about media freedom and a draft law that would impose restrictions on nongovernmental organizations. More recently, the government has been hit by a number of corruption scandals. Earlier this month, railways minister Suranjit Sengupta resigned on allegations he took bribes from applicants seeking jobs. He denies wrongdoing. Ordinary people remain hit by high inflation and daily power outages that have dented the government&#8217;s popularity since its landslide victory in 2009.
Now, the BNP is threatening to call for strikes until the return of Mr. Ali.
&#8216;The government has pushed us to the wall,&#8217; said Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir, a BNP spokesman.&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Investigations reveal Sri Lanka Guardian Editor R&AW spies in New Delhi and Chennai*

Sun, 2008-03-23 10:57  admin

News

By a Special Correspondent in Colombo
Colombo, 23 March, (Asiantribune.com): Investigations done by Asian Tribune shows that the Colombo based editor of the Sri Lanka Guardian who has taken a new contract of defending allegedly corrupt diplomats at the Sri Lanka High Commission in London has traveled to Chennai and New Delhi last January for detailed discussions with India's Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW) operators who are in charge of Sri Lanka.

The investigations show that the chief operator of the Sri Lanka Guardian, Nilantha Illangamuwa traveled to India to meet the R&AW spy B. Raman, and held a four hour long discussion in the Tamil Nadu capital of Chennai about ways and means of how to impose the research and analysis plan to install politicians using diplomats, local politicians and "Human rights activists" to form pro-Indian power cells especially in the North and Eastern Provinces of the country.

To use London based Tamil groups with the help of Sri Lankan diplomats to fill the vacuum by creating another Vardharaja Perumal generation of politicians was the main topic of the discussions they have had, informed sources said.

" (He) took dinner with B.Raman at residential Tower hotel, one of the best hotels in Chennai. It was serious meeting (that lasted) four hours (and centered on the) next R&AW's plans in Sri Lanka", the source told the Asian Tribune.

Two notorious spies, B. Raman and R. Hariharan are two main columnists of the shadowy website called Sri Lanka Guardian that was specially setup to serve the R&AW, that had been in charge of India's dirty work in the island nation during the long drawn terrorist uprising led by the LTTE. RAW slowed down when their Frankenstein Monster back fired after LTTE Supremo Velupillai Prabhakaran and his intelligence chief Pottuamman successfully conspired to assassinate India's Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi, utilizing the privileges granted to them by the R&AW.

While Hariharan served as the intelligence chief of the Indian Peace Keeping Forces in Sri Lanka Raman personally planned some of the biggest civilian massacres like the Anuradhapura Sri Maha Bodhi massacre and Pettah Bus Stand massacre to bring down the then regime of J.R.Jayewardene to its knees bringing him under pressure to sign
the ill fated Indo-Lanka agreement. Hariharan few weeks ago was scheduled to fly to London to have detailed discussions with the LTTE elements but had to turn back when his visa was denied at New Delhi.

In January Illangamuwa , the editor of the shadowy website, Sri Lanka Guardian went to New Delhi from Colombo on a special invitation by the Research and Analysis Wing, our informants alleged.

Our informants said that after the meeting with Raman he traveled together with the spy Raman and visited Subramaniyan Swamy, the maverick Indian politician and the leader of the Janata Party.

The sources said, Illangamuwa had also taken a domestic flight to New Delhi to meet certain other officials of the Research and Analysis Wing, India's equivalent of the CIA.

The informant said, "While there had been spies who have been doing this kind of dirty work all throughout history to sell their motherland it is regretful that now corrupt diplomats paid by our own tax payers have retained those traitors."

The main purpose of the noble campaign instituted by Asian Tribune is not to defend the traitorous distracters and their vituperative and machinations but to continues with the aim of containing the march and propaganda disinformation campaign let loose by the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam against Sri Lanka and its elected government through the newly found deceptive operatives R&AW agents and LTTEs double agents.

Investigations reveal Sri Lanka Guardian Editor R&AW spies in New Delhi and Chennai | Asian Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

MBI Munshi said:


> *Investigations reveal Sri Lanka Guardian Editor R&AW spies in New Delhi and Chennai*
> 
> Sun, 2008-03-23 10:57  admin
> 
> News
> 
> By a Special Correspondent in Colombo
> Colombo, 23 March, (Asiantribune.com): Investigations done by Asian Tribune shows that the Colombo based editor of the Sri Lanka Guardian who has taken a new contract of defending allegedly corrupt diplomats at the Sri Lanka High Commission in London has traveled to Chennai and New Delhi last January for detailed discussions with India's Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW) operators who are in charge of Sri Lanka.
> 
> The investigations show that the chief operator of the Sri Lanka Guardian, Nilantha Illangamuwa traveled to India to meet the R&AW spy B. Raman, and held a four hour long discussion in the Tamil Nadu capital of Chennai about ways and means of how to impose the research and analysis plan to install politicians using diplomats, local politicians and "Human rights activists" to form pro-Indian power cells especially in the North and Eastern Provinces of the country.
> 
> To use London based Tamil groups with the help of Sri Lankan diplomats to fill the vacuum by creating another Vardharaja Perumal generation of politicians was the main topic of the discussions they have had, informed sources said.
> 
> " (He) took dinner with B.Raman at residential Tower hotel, one of the best hotels in Chennai. It was serious meeting (that lasted) four hours (and centered on the) next R&AW's plans in Sri Lanka", the source told the Asian Tribune.
> 
> Two notorious spies, B. Raman and R. Hariharan are two main columnists of the shadowy website called Sri Lanka Guardian that was specially setup to serve the R&AW, that had been in charge of India's dirty work in the island nation during the long drawn terrorist uprising led by the LTTE. RAW slowed down when their Frankenstein Monster back fired after LTTE Supremo Velupillai Prabhakaran and his intelligence chief Pottuamman successfully conspired to assassinate India's Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi, utilizing the privileges granted to them by the R&AW.
> 
> While Hariharan served as the intelligence chief of the Indian Peace Keeping Forces in Sri Lanka Raman personally planned some of the biggest civilian massacres like the Anuradhapura Sri Maha Bodhi massacre and Pettah Bus Stand massacre to bring down the then regime of J.R.Jayewardene to its knees bringing him under pressure to sign
> the ill fated Indo-Lanka agreement. Hariharan few weeks ago was scheduled to fly to London to have detailed discussions with the LTTE elements but had to turn back when his visa was denied at New Delhi.
> 
> In January Illangamuwa , the editor of the shadowy website, Sri Lanka Guardian went to New Delhi from Colombo on a special invitation by the Research and Analysis Wing, our informants alleged.
> 
> Our informants said that after the meeting with Raman he traveled together with the spy Raman and visited Subramaniyan Swamy, the maverick Indian politician and the leader of the Janata Party.
> 
> The sources said, Illangamuwa had also taken a domestic flight to New Delhi to meet certain other officials of the Research and Analysis Wing, India's equivalent of the CIA.
> 
> The informant said, "While there had been spies who have been doing this kind of dirty work all throughout history to sell their motherland it is regretful that now corrupt diplomats paid by our own tax payers have retained those traitors."
> 
> The main purpose of the noble campaign instituted by Asian Tribune is not to defend the traitorous distracters and their vituperative and machinations but to continues with the aim of containing the march and propaganda disinformation campaign let loose by the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam against Sri Lanka and its elected government through the newly found deceptive operatives R&AW agents and LTTEs double agents.
> 
> Investigations reveal Sri Lanka Guardian Editor R&AW spies in New Delhi and Chennai | Asian Tribune



Good work Munshi Bhai, thanks for pointing it out. I was puzzled by some activities on a thread. I will mention the details here to show what I mean. 

First, I think this web forum has some relationship with RAW. Why would RAW propaganda run rampant here? Why would a Pakistani site allow it which is against their national interest?

Secondly, I just saw one interesting incident in a thread, which needs attention from fellow concerned Bangladeshi's, and it may indicate that this site is infested with RAW operators who are going full-court press to go ballistic on anyone who is trying to puncture their balloon of false reality they have created in Bangladeshi people's mind.

May be I am wrong, but lets look at it in detail and I want all of your opinion on this:

The main thread started by an Indian:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...overnment-orders-removal-dambulla-mosque.html

My response was that this is an attempt to create bad blood between Buddhist and Muslims. Now this thing about Buddhist-Muslim relation is not just a huge historical issue for India, where Brahmins have subverted and co-opted Buddhism and eventually destroyed it in South Asia, but also Hindu Nationalists with their use of revisionist history as political tool, blame Muslims for the destruction of Buddhism in South Asia. While destruction of Vihara's were done by Turkic warriors, this was only the final nail in the coffin, which helped Brahmanists to eliminate Buddhism. Hindu revivalism was responsible for the destruction of Buddhism in a thousand year long process (note Muryan Ashoka was a Buddhist and spread Buddhists around the world, around 0 AD, South Asia was majority Buddhist, I think) and the arrival of Muslims just helped Brahmanists to complete their job or eliminating Buddhism from India (by India I mean South Asia region). Many, I would say majority Muslims of South Asia were former Buddhists and did not like their being put into Shudra/Dalit/Untouchable class and converted to Islam to escape from this Brahmanic hegemony of 4-color Chatur-Varna caste system.

Outing of this well hidden historical fact has implications for Hindu-Buddhist relations. Buddhist-Muslim relations also have huge strategic implications for Muslims of Bangladesh and ASEAN countries as well as the entire 1.6 billion Muslims of the world.

Guess what happened next, an article popped up in SriLankanguardian:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...rs-removal-dambulla-mosque-7.html#post2871888

And the posters started using this article to establish that Muslims in Sri Lanka were gravely hurt etc. etc. Yes there was an untoward incident, some Buddhist monks did some funny and disrespectful incident inside the mosque, I guess there are idiot fanatics in all populations. But this is obviously no 400 year old Babri mosque of huge historical significance and the Indian posters tried to make it look like these two incidents Dambulla and Babri were the same or equivalent.

A poster surfaced in this thread, tamsel, probably a Buddhist, atheist probably of Dalit/Shudra origin. He pointed out some very interesting facts about history of elimination of Buddhist by Hindu's, which became a cause for concern for some Indian posters.

Please study this thread in detail and please let me know your kind opinion. Hope I am not becoming a conspiracy theorist, but something does not smell right in this, the starting of this thread, showing up of this extra-ordinary character tamsel and then other Indians bashing him and then this article popping up in Sri Lanka Guardian. Is this a real life example of "Manufacturing Consent"?


----------



## T90TankGuy

reading this thread , one would believe that RAW is the number one spy agency in the world.


----------



## Md Akmal

jbgt90 said:


> reading this thread , one would believe that RAW is the number one spy agency in the world.



@ Yes, at least in related with Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

RAW was effective in breaking Pakistan, that was its great achievement and keeping RAWamy League in power in Bangladesh is another achievement. But in the long term it is a strategy of failure. When the truth finally comes out about manipulation and interference, it makes people mad and that cannot be good for mutual relations.

RAW has substantial resources, if India can spend tens of billions for arms, it can definitely spend a few billion for vital intelligence, but the focus is probably mostly in South Asia.


----------



## T90TankGuy

Md Akmal said:


> @ Yes, at least in related with Bangladesh.


you might try telling the Indian public this mate ., they will laugh at the suggestion.


----------



## Md Akmal

asad71 said:


> 1.Maulavi Tamizuddin was born in 1889. I don't know when he died, but I have been seeing his grave South of BD Parliament Complex pre-1971. If he had been alive he would have been 90 in 1971. Even then he would have opposed the junta genocide, such a man of principles he was.
> 
> 2. You are perhaps talking about Maulana Farid Ahmed od Cox's Bazar of Nizam e Islami Party. He along-with late Maulan Mannan of The Inquilab were taken away by the FFs from Ramna PS towards SM Hall. On the way Mannan was able to negotiate his release- and eventually a become Minister under Ershad. But Farid Ahmed was hanged from a ceiling fan in the hostel and killed.



@ You are absolutely right he was Maulvi Farid Ahmed. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## scholseys

integra said:


> *Slum boy 'witnessed abduction of Ilias' *
> 
> It was at the capital's Banani around midnight on April 17. Four men dragged out BNP leader Ilias Ali from his car, slapped him across the face, pushed him into another car and went away.
> 
> Sohel Rana, a teenage boy who passed the night at a bench of a nearby park, saw the incident.
> 
> *I woke up to a scream around midnight. I saw four people drag out a man. They slapped him hard across the face repeatedly. They also were hurling abuse at him, he told The Daily Star at Banani Police Station yesterday.
> 
> The four were tall, strong and stout, he said. He saw the abduction of Ilias from hiding under the bench.
> 
> Under attack, the man was shouting: 'help me, save me' at the top of his voice. At one stage, he was bundled into a car and driven away in the direction of Banani-1*
> 
> The following day, from reports of newspapers and television channels, he learned that the kidnapped man was BNP leader Ilias Ali.
> 
> I saw three cars on the spot. The kidnappers left in two cars, abandoning the third, Sohel said. The abandoned vehicle was later identified by the family as Ilias'.
> 
> Hailing from Mymensingh, Sohel stays with his parents at a Banani slum and assists his coconut hawker father.
> 
> I have to pass the night on park bench whenever I fail to return to my house before midnight. My slum owner allows nobody to enter after 12:00 at night, he said.
> 
> Kazi Mainul Islam, investigation officer of the general diary filed by Ilias' wife Tahsina Rushdir Luna in connection with the BNP leader's disappearance, said they found Sohel on Wednesday.
> 
> Asked whether the slum boy was kept in their custody, he answered in the negative. But they asked Sohel to keep in touch with them on security ground.
> 
> Ilias, 51, along with his driver Ansar Ali has been out of trace since the night.
> 
> Yesterday, frustrated at the performance of law enforces, Tahsina Rushdir Luna told reporters at her Banani residence that Ilias three months ago said the government had put him on a target list.
> 
> The government had chalked out a plan to do something against those who speak against the government and speak of different issues international and political issues, she said.
> 
> *She quoted her husband saying detectives made a list of such opposition leaders and Ilias was included.*
> Urging to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, she said If the prime minister gives me back my husband, I will be grateful to her for the rest of my life.
> 
> IO Mainul, who is an official of Banani Police Station, told The Daily Star yesterday, We are trying our best to rescue him. We could not make any headway in this regard.
> 
> He submitted to the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's Court of Dhaka a progress report that said they could not make a major breakthrough in search for BNP leader M Ilias Ali and his driver.
> 
> In the report, he said he had earlier interrogated Ilias Ali's several political colleagues.
> 
> On April 19, Metropolitan Magistrate Mohammad Moniruzzaman of Dhaka directed Banani police to submit reports to it every 48 hours on the progress of the investigation into the whereabouts of Ilias Ali.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=231864



This is ridiculous, only one witness around an area which is so busy. Banani 1 is near sports zone, that place is always busy, even after midnight that place has a lot of gruards. I am amazed on how no one saw it except a hawker boy.


----------



## Md Akmal

jbgt90 said:


> you might try telling the Indian public this mate ., they will laugh at the suggestion.



@ Are general sab for more than 35 years I am studying about RAW and their activities in Bangladesh.


----------



## kobiraaz

This thread is having an abnormal amount of visitors... 10+ continuously! Strange!


----------



## scholseys

16 guests at the moment, i wonder whos watching.


----------



## notsuperstitious

aazidane said:


> 16 guests at the moment, i wonder whos watching.



Obviously the RAW trained Crusaders.

The rest 84 are busy abducting jamatis and djins!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mehnab Khan

No headway to opposition leader disappearance


----------



## idune

Awami regime agencies perhaps the same terror squad trained by india abducted 4 eyewitnesses who saw abduction of Elias Ali, main opposition BNP organizing secretary. Till today whereabout of these eyewitnesses are unknown. 

Report in Bangla:
Daily Amardesh -????, ?????? ?? ?????? ????, ?? ????? ????, ? ??????? ???? ???? ?????


----------



## jaunty




----------



## Md Akmal

idune said:


> Awami regime agencies perhaps the same terror squad trained by india abducted 4 eyewitnesses who saw abduction of Elias Ali, main opposition BNP organizing secretary. Till today whereabout of these eyewitnesses are unknown.
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> Daily Amardesh -????, ?????? ?? ?????? ????, ?? ????? ????, ? ??????? ???? ???? ?????



@ Even the Police Inspector of Banani who initially tried to stopped the abduction is also missing. Once contacted it was informed that he is on leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airuah

Md Akmal said:


> @ Are general sab for more than 35 years I am studying about RAW and their activities in Bangladesh.



your age is 53 and you have been Monitoring RAW activities in Bangladesh for 35 years?

that means -----you are monitoring RAW form the time you were 18 years old!!!!!!!!seriously ....lol...what you had nothing else to do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Before the advent of internet and social media, most Indians hadn't even heard of RAW.
I learnt about RAW in a Pakistani newspaper.


airuah said:


> your age is 53 and you have been Monitoring RAW activities in Bangladesh for 35 years?
> 
> that means -----you are monitoring RAW form the time you were 18 years old!!!!!!!!seriously ....lol...what you had nothing else to do ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Sri Lanka Guardian mystery unearthed by Bangladeshi intelligence agencies

by Sajjad Hossain
April 29, 2012*

Leading Bangla daily newspaper The Shamokal on April 29 published news titled 'Is there any newspaper named Sri Lanka Guardian', where the Bangla daily quoted Bangladeshi intelligence agency stating there is no such newspaper named Sri Lanka Guardian published from Sri Lanka. The Bangla daily also claimed that the Sri Lanka Guardian does not also have any online edition. Daily Shamokal further said, the Sri Lankan High Commission in Dhaka confirmed about non existence of any newspaper named Sri Lanka Guardian. It said, a racket is continuing publishing anti-government propaganda using pseudonyms, thus attacking the ruling Bangladesh Awami League. It [Sri Lanka Guardian] also published similar reports after the Pilkhana Massacre in February 2009. A senior diplomat at Bangladesh High Commission in Sri Lanka also reportedly confirmed Daily Shamokal about non existence of any newspaper named The Sri Lanka Guardian in Sri Lanka. Bangladeshi intelligence agencies are investigating the issue of publication of a number of reports in Sri Lanka Guardian against Bangladesh. It is initially learnt that Bangladesh correspondent of this news portal is one William Gomes.

On investigation by Weekly Blitz team it was found that Sri Lanka Guardian maintains a site at Sri Lanka Guardian, which might already have been blocked by Bangladesh authorities at the suggestions of local intelligence agencies. When contacted, sources at Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission declined to comment on the issue of blocking the Sri Lanka Guardian site in Bangladesh.

Self-styled 'human rights ambassador' William Nicholas Gomes is the Bangladesh correspondent of The Sri Lanka Guardian. It is interesting to note that, the questioned Sri Lanka Guardian selected a non-journalist like William as their 'correspondent' while William Nicholas Gomes is running a website at William's Desk | Official Website of William Nichcolas Gomes, which is continuing mostly false propaganda against Bangladesh. In the ABOUT page of this website it is written: "William Nicholas Gomes, a Bangladeshi journalist, human rights activist and author was born on 25 December, 1985 in Dhaka. As an investigative journalist he wrote widely for leading European and Asian media outlets. He is also active in advocating for free and independent media and journalists' rights, and is part of the free media movement, Global Independent Media Center  an activist media network for the creation of radical, accurate, and passionate telling of the truth."

William Nicholas Gomes also has published the image of the Press Accreditation Card issued by Press Information Department in Bangladesh [Accreditation Card No. 3127]. Source at Special Branch of Bangladesh Police told Weekly Blitz that, the so-called Press Accreditation Card issued to William Gomes is false. When asked as to how a person is displaying the image of such "false card" on the web and why no legal action has been initiated against William Nicholas Gomes for forging such government documents, the Special Branch source said, "William Gomes is not residing in Bangladesh. It was learnt that he is currently living in Nepal under the protection of some leftist groups. He also is involved in various forms of crimes including trafficking in Bangladeshi women."

Neither the Special Branch of Bangladesh Police nor Press Information Department of Ministry of Information could give satisfactory reply to Weekly Blitz as to what legal actions are being taken against William Nicholas Gomes for forging press accreditation card. A source inside Press Information Department told Weekly Blitz that, some unscrupulous elements inside the Ministry of Information might have hands behind extending patronization to culprits like William Nicholas Gomes and might have been suppressing the fact of his forging government documents.

William Nicholas Gomes is an ex-Muslim, who converted into Christianity few years back and was working as an employee with CARITAS under the leadership of Rev. Father Tim and Sister Rosaline Costa. While he was working in CARITAS, Nicholas Gomes tried to steal information from the computers in that organization, and lately he was sacked from CARITAS being caught red-handed while stealing information.

At this stage, William Gomes started claiming himself as a 'Pastor', and tried to blackmail Rev. Father Tim and his organization by twisting the story of one Mary Mondal. At that time, William collected reasonable amount of money from various individuals by selling the story of Mary Mondal.

It is apprehended that, William Gomes is in fact an infiltrated Islamist agent in the society, whose main mission is to malign various secularist forces and anti-Jihadist forces in Bangladesh. He also is conspiring against the current secularist government as well as promoting pro-Pakistan ideologies in Bangladesh. William Gomes is also is a known anti-US and anti-Israel element and has been consistently spreading anti-US and anti-Semitic venom through various websites, mostly in vernacular language.

He also claims to be a Marxist agent in his own article, where William Gomes wrote: "Capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition. I share the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. At any point even in gun point, if that cause my life I will stand against the suppressing Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI), the Bangladesh's Military Intelligence is behind the arrest of labor rights activist Moshrefa Mishu. I am against the inhuman torture, cross fire, disappearance which is mainly guided by DGFI and RAB."

In addition, William is also accused of trafficking in women. He reportedly trafficked Mrs. Sima D. Silva, wife of James D Silva and thei daughter and tried to sell them at Indian brothels. In 2008, William went to India and sought asylum with a number of Western missions by telling false stories of him being persecuted in Bangladesh.

William Gomes changes his identity quite frequently. Once he claimed to be a pastor then a Human Rights activist and finally a journalist. There is no evidence of William Gomes working with any of the local newspapers in Bangladesh. He currently claims to be representing Modern Ghana and Sri Lanka Guardian news sites. Additionally, William Gomes runs a number of so-called organizations, based only on websites, without any valid address. He also has a website titled williamgomes.org, which exists without any content. According to Bangladeshi intelligence, William Gomes is a low graded publicity hunter as well as a Marxist with anti US and anti Israel commitment. One of his major tasks is to oppose any anti-Semitic and anti-Jihadist forces within Bangladesh. Additionally, his agenda is to defame Bangladesh Armed Forces as well as secularist forces in the country. William Nicholas Gomes visited India and Nepal a number of times during 2005-2011 without any valid travel document. A source tells Weekly Blitz that this man might have involvement with the under-world drug and arms trafficking networks.

Sri Lanka Guardian mystery unearthed by Bangladeshi intelligence agencies :: Weekly Blitz

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
This seems to be RAW's answer to the thread article.*


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> This is ridiculous, only one witness around an area which is so busy. Banani 1 is near sports zone, that place is always busy, even after midnight that place has a lot of gruards. I am amazed on how no one saw it except a hawker boy.



Are you kidding? Everyone in the area saw the whole thing happening! 

It is no wonder that this Daily Star didn't mention that  

If we read into DS's articles more carefully and deeply, we'd realize it is an Awami mouthpiece. Their editor of current affairs is a diehard AL man.


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ Even the Police Inspector of Banani who initially tried to stopped the abduction is also missing. Once contacted it was informed that he is on leave.



No such thing as inspector of banani, its all under gulshan thana.


----------



## Md Akmal

airuah said:


> your age is 53 and you have been Monitoring RAW activities in Bangladesh for 35 years?
> 
> that means -----you are monitoring RAW form the time you were 18 years old!!!!!!!!seriously ....lol...what you had nothing else to do ?



@ After the independence of Bangladesh many mysterious incidents started happening specially in 1973/74. So we had lot curocity that why these things were happening in side Bangladesh. Some of the incidents were like continous burning of Jute godown, fake notes, killing and kidnapping. The old people used to say that all these had an hand of RAW. What is RAW ? An intelligence organization of India which stand for "Research and Analysis Wing". 

@ In all political family specially AL each and every child knows about RAW in Bangladesh. So after the liberation war once the RAW activities increased in our country any sensible people can under stand what going on. Moreso, all these things also came in newspapers.

@ After 1975, everything about RAW started coming in the news papers. I know in one occasion(1976)once I was studying in the university the Indian High Commissioner was even caught red handed at Elephant Road while distributing money to the JSD (Jashad) elements for a counter coup. Soon, the JSD and Communist Party of Bangladesh was banned.

@ In the year 1984 I read the book, "Inside RAW" by Ashoc Raina. Since than I became more interested about RAW and now everything about RAW is in my finger tips. You tell me in which side/sector RAW was in involved against Bangladesh :
1. Arming and giving training to fugitive Kader Siddique for almost a year(1975-1976) till Janata Party came to power.
2. Giving shelter to Sk Hasina and his family.
3. Giving shelter to all AL fugitives.
4. Instigation military coup inside Bangladesh Army for more than 18 times
5. Finally Assassination of President Zia.
6. Giving sanctury to the members of Shanti Bahini for two decades.
7. Giving instigation for a separate homeland for the deflected Hindus of Bangladesh better known as "Bomgo Bhumi".
8. There are lot many -----------endless


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Are you kidding? Everyone in the area saw the whole thing happening!
> 
> It is no wonder that this Daily Star didn't mention that
> 
> If we read into DS's articles more carefully and deeply, we'd realize it is an Awami mouthpiece. Their editor of current affairs is a diehard AL man.



They forgot to print such an integral part of the story and made it like a bollywood film where only a single hawker boy witnesses it and then he gets winded in the conspiracy.


----------



## usernaame

R&AW is an organisation, which practically does nothing worth mentioning. it's a place where a few bald guys sit in luxury rooms and have coffee-biscuit every now and then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> No such thing as inspector of banani, its all under gulshan thana.



There is now a Banani thana


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> There is now a Banani thana



when did this happen?


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> There is now a Banani thana


 
Ha ha, *aazidane* is getting caught left and right with lie and mis information.


----------



## notsuperstitious

India should offer this Jmati disappearance service to Pakistan as well. I hear they too are fed up with their Jamatis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

What a BS thread, no wonder going by the reputation of the OP, Bangladesh is becoming the land of delusionists, the 100 crusaders , Guys you do make RAW way cooler than it actually is.


----------



## BATMAN

fateh71 said:


> India should offer this Jmati disappearance service to Pakistan as well. I hear they too are fed up with their Jamatis.



Its funny how much you care about Pakistan!

In this thread focus on terrorism of RAW.


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> Ha ha, *aazidane* is getting caught left and right with lie and mis information.



it wasn't there until last september, that might have changed.


----------



## notsuperstitious

BATMAN said:


> Its funny how much you care about Pakistan!
> 
> In this thread focus on terrorism of RAW.



Buddy as a pakistani you know very well one man terrorist is another man's non state actor, wink wink!

The point is imagine how peaceful and progressive pakistani will be if they avail of our services and get rid of jamatis???

Just keep checking these mbi aka jessica fox threads and you will be blown away by the efficiency of RAW, and not for the first time in history...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> when did this happen?



I don't know when it happened but I saw the thana office just 1 month back very near to where Ilias Ali was abducted.


----------



## scholseys

pilkhana happens; no one has any clue, journalists get killed; still under probe, dimlomat gets killed; no one knows and now a politician goes missing in a busy place and still no trace....we should stop funding dgfi, nsi and all the secret intelligence services seems like they are good for nothing....waste of tax payer's money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

RAW trained Crusader 100 in action in Bangladesh - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clmeta

Is this guy a moron or is RAW really that famous????
Okay this guy is a moron anywas.


Md Akmal said:


> @ After the independence of Bangladesh many mysterious incidents started happening specially in 1973/74. So we had lot curocity that why these things were happening in side Bangladesh. Some of the incidents were like continous burning of Jute godown, fake notes, killing and kidnapping. The old people used to say that all these had an hand of RAW. What is RAW ? An intelligence organization of India which stand for "Research and Analysis Wing".
> 
> @ In all political family specially AL each and every child knows about RAW in Bangladesh. So after the liberation war once the RAW activities increased in our country any sensible people can under stand what going on. Moreso, all these things also came in newspapers.
> 
> @ After 1975, everything about RAW started coming in the news papers. I know in one occasion(1976)once I was studying in the university the Indian High Commissioner was even caught red handed at Elephant Road while distributing money to the JSD (Jashad) elements for a counter coup. Soon, the JSD and Communist Party of Bangladesh was banned.
> 
> @ In the year 1984 I read the book, "Inside RAW" by Ashoc Raina. Since than I became more interested about RAW and now everything about RAW is in my finger tips. You tell me in which side/sector RAW was in involved against Bangladesh :
> 1. Arming and giving training to fugitive Kader Siddique for almost a year(1975-1976) till Janata Party came to power.
> 2. Giving shelter to Sk Hasina and his family.
> 3. Giving shelter to all AL fugitives.
> 4. Instigation military coup inside Bangladesh Army for more than 18 times
> 5. Finally Assassination of President Zia.
> 6. Giving sanctury to the members of Shanti Bahini for two decades.
> 7. Giving instigation for a separate homeland for the deflected Hindus of Bangladesh better known as "Bomgo Bhumi".
> 8. There are lot many -----------endless



Hey even Zia is our puppet. All murders, kidnappings, thefts, loots, floods , natural disasters power cuts during KHalida rule was done by raw. Basically now, bangaldesh has become a permanenet slave of RAW. And RAW will continue ruling it.
The funny thing is most of RAW cadre is 50 + bald people from Indian Police Service.
Bangladesh is under RAW rule . It has been since how many years???/ 50 years or even before 1947???


Md Akmal said:


> @ Since my childhood I saw, I heard and I read many strange things happened in the then East Pakistan and Bangladesh. On scrutiny it was found that for each incident India had a black hand on it. During the Pakistan times once Pakistan intelligence blamed India we the Bengalees of East Pakistan hardly believed that. After Bangladesh we realised many things but what could we do ? Our hands are too short !!!!!
> 
> @ And presently once her puppet Sh Hasina is in power, she has given a free hand to RAW to do whatever they can feel. Sometimes some odd things happens which is even beyond control of the govt, the kidnapping of Ilias is one such event.


----------



## Md Akmal

clmeta said:


> Is this guy a moron or is RAW really that famous????
> Okay this guy is a moron anywas.
> 
> 
> Hey even Zia is our puppet. All murders, kidnappings, thefts, loots, floods , natural disasters power cuts during KHalida rule was done by raw. Basically now, bangaldesh has become a permanenet slave of RAW. And RAW will continue ruling it.
> The funny thing is most of RAW cadre is 50 + bald people from Indian Police Service.
> Bangladesh is under RAW rule . It has been since how many years???/ 50 years or even before 1947???



@ *"Are Capt clmeta, tum abi bohat chote hoy, tum hey abi Bharat ki rajniti samaj nahi ayi gi, ye hai Akhand Bharat ki Rajniti, apne bap se pucho, ye kaisi rajniti hai".*

@ *" Hamare desh me ek patta bhi nahi hilta apke ishare bagair ".*

@ _*There is no need of physical coming of Indian 50 + aged Indian Police/army officers in our country, there is already many agents of yours inside Bangladesh.*_

@ _*" Aur ek bat, ye dhekhona apke piche dorte dorte maine hindi aur urdu bi sicklee."*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehnab Khan

BANGLADESH - PM SHEIKH HASINA'S MIND WANDERING


----------



## idune

*Covert external interventions in Bangladesh polity*

Sadeq Khan

The political scenario of Bangladesh is in deep turmoil. More than the principal actors at home, Bangladesh watchers from abroad are being profusely quoted in the vernacular media of the country about their detection of a geo-strategic hand of foreign agents entering the game. The purpose is hinted to be a destabilisation agenda being pursued by the neighbourly regional power, which may be finding the very existence and development potential of independent Bangladesh a threat by example, in effect encouraging the separatists in Indian northeast.
A pen-picture of such foreign geo-strategic interests fanning up troubles in peaceable Bangladesh has been painted (and reproduced in Bangla papers) on diverse grounds by various international reporters. The Sydney Morning Herald of Australia, for instance, saw in the border management policy of India with regard to its boundaries with innocuous Bangladesh inexplicably aggressive. Its correspondent Ben Doherty reported on April 21 (abridged): 

The Border Security Force soldiers are unfailingly polite and hospitable, but conspicuously armed and resolute. We go no further. Why do you need to go to the border? There is nothing there, we are told over endless cups of chai (tea) with progressively more senior officers, all of whom refuse us permission to travel beyond their cantonment, or photograph the fence a few hundred metres away.

*Berlin wall of Asia*
The border these men patrol is not Indias antagonistic front with Pakistan, nor its contested line with China. This is Indias quiet boundary with Bangladesh, a frontier that doesnt attract the attention of its querulous colleagues, but one that, in recent times, is proving equally fractious. The fence they are so reticent to reveal is a rampart known in these parts as the Berlin Wall of Asia.

Over 25 years, India has been building, and reinforcing, a massive fence along its 4053-kilometre border with Bangladesh, each renovation pushing the barrier higher, an ever-escalating posture of aggression. It is due to be finished this year. But more than the simple fact of building a border fence, at issue has been Indias manner of policing it. India and Bangladesh are friendly countries, they are not enemies, Kirity Roy, the secretary of the Indian human rights group Mausam, tells the Herald. But the Indian governments paramilitary organisation, the Border Security Force, they are  trigger happy, they are killing Indians and Bangladeshis without discrimination. And they are killing with impunity because they are never charged or given any punishment.
A Human Rights Watch investigation found killings on both sides of the fence, as well as beatings, torture, kidnappings and rampant corruption. The abusive methods used by the BSF are disproportionate to the problems that the Indian government faces on its eastern border. Numerous ordinary Indian and Bangladeshi citizens resident in the border area end up as victims of abuses, which range from verbal abuse and intimidation to torture, beatings and killings.
In January the BSF director, Utthan K. Bansal, said soldiers should exercise restraint, but warned they would shoot if they felt threatened. As if to belie the directors emphasis on restraint, just days later a brutal video was posted on YouTube showing uniformed BSF soldiers stripping naked a suspected Bangladeshi cattle smuggler, tying his arms to a pole and beating him with bamboo sticks for more than 10 minutes as he writhed on the ground and screamed for his mother.
India sees this imposing barrier as a panacea against the evils it believes lurk across the border, from the very real problem of people smuggling, to the less-likely threat of Islamist terrorists. But the fences fundamental purpose is far simpler: to keep out Bangladeshis. The xenophobe card plays strongly in Indian politics, and senior officials, like the Home Minister, P. Chidambaram, have lost no support lecturing that Bangladeshis have no business to come to India.
Yet, for all the cost of building the fence - upwards of a billion dollars so far - and the violence along it, both sides of the border know it is no border at all. Dozens of villages act as unofficial, illegal transit posts. At each, a lineman, handsomely remunerated, pays off the guards from both notoriously corrupt countries, and directs the illegal traffic, which can run into scores of people at a time, across the border.

In December last year, Suman says, he was walking just after dark near the Indian side of the border. My family has a house there, and I go there often, it was not unusual. Suddenly, they flashed a torch on me and then they shot. Suman survived, dragged to hospital by family who heard the firing. He has lost all sight in his right eye.

Others do not survive, like 15-year-old Felani Khatun who was trying to cross into Bangladesh to be married. She was shot when her salwar kameez became caught in the wire. Her screams alerted the guards, who shot her as she struggled. Her body was left hanging on the fence for five hours before it was cut down.

*More pungent story*
A more pungent story of interventionist operations by the Indian security establishment in Bangladesh was circulated by Jessica Fox, presumably from London, on April 22 in the on-line Free Press Release news service. The press release (abridged) said: 
Strictly scrutinized 100 armed cadres of the ruling Awami League in Bangladesh, who received 6-month long extensive commando training at Dehradun in India under the direct supervision of Indian espionage agency RAW are continuing various types of activities, including secret killing, abduction etcetera since June of 2010 with the mission of clearing a large number of politicians, media personnel and members of the civil society in Bangladesh. The team codenamed Crusader-100 went to India during end September 2009 and stayed there till mid June 2010.
On return, the members of the Crusader-100 team from India were provided a hit list comprising names of opposition politicians, members of Bangladeshi media and some members of the civil society. According to information, the list contains names of more than 83 people, who are planned to be cleared by the members of the Crusader-100 gang.

A follow-up story was contributed by the same reporter in Sri Lanka Guardian, April 23 issue, as reproduced hereunder (abridged): 

Enforced disappearance in Bangladesh went on for past three and half years since Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina formed the government. The issue has now drawn attention of the global community, when recently a former MP and prominent leader of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party, M Ilias Ali disappeared along with his chauffer. The Prime Minister was cool, making jokes about the disappearance. Sheikh Hasina and her government has somehow become comfortably confident of being assured by New Delhi on remaining in power at least up to 2019. It is a substantial period for the ruling party in establishing much stronger grip over countrys civil and military administration, as well as the judiciary, thus bringing Bangladesh under one-party rule, which was the brain-child of Hasinas father Sheikh Mujibur Rehman.

*One party rule*
Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, who is the founding-father of Bangladesh, introduced the one-party rule system named BKSAL, which he conceived from former Soviet Union. The era of Sheikh Mujibur Rehman came to a tragic end, when he was assassinated along with members of his family on 15th August 1975 in a military coup. 
After 20 years of the tragic assassination of the founding father, the people of Bangladesh voted Mujibs eldest daughter Sheikh Hasina into power in 1996, but her government had to finally face a huge defeat just after five years, because of its massive corruption, nepotism, state-patronized crime and bad governance. Prior to this election, Sheikh Hasina sought apology to the people for all wrong-doings of her father. 

In 2008 again, Sheikh Hasina made fresh pledges to the people with renewed apology for the mistakes during her tenure of 1996-2001, and promised a better Bangladesh with the implementation of her Vision 2021 and establishment of Digital Bangladesh. It was already known in the political and media circles in India that, the pre-election propaganda strategy and the election manifesto of Awami League were drafted by a team of seasoned politicians and media personnel from India. Dr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. Pranab Mukherjee contributed in the election manifesto of Bangladesh Awami League by their inputs.

Awami League got a huge victory in the election and since it formed government in January-2009, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and her cabinet are seen totally committed in implementing all of its commitments and pledges, made to India, without considering their impacts on Bangladesh or its people. For the people of Bangladesh, this is possibly one of their worst-ever period of national catastrophe of letting Awami League still being in power for another one plus year. No doubt the ruling party and its elites are fully aware of peoples grievance and anger. Sensing this as well as foreseeing possible revolt of the people either before or during the election, the ruling party is carrying out its well-planned agenda of political secret killings as well as forced disappearances, with the goal of eliminating most of the potential political opponents as well as leaders of the opposition parties, especially BNP and Jamaat. The case of forced disappearance became prominent when BNP leader and ex Member of Parliament (from Sylhet) M Ilias Ali went missing along with his chauffer few days back. 
While Bangladeshi Sylheti community in London are very active and protesting the forced disappearance of M Ilias Ali, few pro-Awami League palls such as writer Abdul Gaffar Chowdhury and some of the business associates of Sheikh Rehana are trying to organize people to counter the protests of angered Sylhetis in London and the United Kingdom.
*
The Guardian, London*
The violence on the ground in Bangladesh ahead of the dawn-to-dusk general strike called by the main opposition in Bangladesh was portrayed by a despatch in The Guardian of U.K. (abridged as follows): 
Police in Bangladesh used baton charges, live bullets and teargas on Sunday (22 April) in clashes with demonstrators protesting against the alleged abduction of a senior politician. The violence was the most acute for many months in the unstable state.
In Dhaka, the capital, dozens of small devices were reported to have exploded and 20 arrests were made. In the north-eastern city of Sylhet, 12 people were reported to have been injured and more than 50 detained in running battles. On Sunday night a tense calm had been established, although tens of thousands of security personnel remained deployed across the country in anticipation of further clashes on Monday.
The crisis was sparked by the disappearance last Tuesday of Ilias Ali, a key organiser with the Bangladesh Nationalist party (BNP). Ali was the latest in a series of political activists who have apparently been abducted, raising fears of a concerted campaign of intimidation aimed at opposition politicians. At least 22 people have gone missing so far this year. In 2011, the number was 51. Many local and international campaigners have blamed security forces, accusing the paramilitary Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) and local police of eliminating opposition figures to benefit the administration of Sheikh Hasina, the prime minister. Spokesmen from the Rab have denied the charge.
In its 2012 annual report Human Rights Watch said ministers have denied that such incidents occur, even when the governments own investigations found evidence of wrongdoing.

*Wall Street Journal*

The finale of this phase of hartals has been described in a report published by The Wall Street Journal of U.S.A. as follows: 

At least five people have been killed and scores of protesters and security officials injured in Sylhet and Dhaka, the capital, over the past week as tens of thousands joined demonstrations. Dhaka ground to a halt as people stayed in their homes Tuesday. Shops remained closed and thousands of security personnel fanned out across the city of 12 million.
The clouded economic picture, coupled with the return of violence, shows that Bangladesh may be slipping back toward instability.

Bangladesh for decades has been unhinged by political vendettas, largely stemming from deep animosity between the supporters of Ms. Hasinas Awami League and the Khaleda Zia-led BNP.
On a visit in February, Robert Blake, U.S. assistant secretary of state for South and Central Asia, raised concerns, though, about media freedom and a draft law that would impose restrictions on nongovernmental organizations. More recently, the government has been hit by a number of corruption scandals. Earlier this month, railways minister Suranjit Sengupta resigned on allegations he took bribes from applicants seeking jobs. He denies wrongdoing. Ordinary people remain hit by high inflation and daily power outages that have dented the governments popularity since its landslide victory in 2009.

Now, the BNP is threatening to call for strikes until the return of Mr. Ali.
The government has pushed us to the wall, said Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir, a BNP spokesman.

Holiday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehnab Khan

One Eleven Ghost Returns in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It is very unfortunate when private emails are circulated to third parties without the permission of the sender and the recipient and is then distorted to make a point in an article turning personal observations into factual statements. My email to several close friends was in reply to another article in Blitz by Sajjad Hossain that criticized the write up by Jessica Fox titled 'RAW trained crusader 100 in action in Bangladesh.' I had merely pointed out that there was a personality clash between some of the people involved and that many of these persons had alleged intelligence links so it was not clear how reliable or credible their comments would be on the subject of the earlier RAW article. This email has been used in a new article by Jessica Fox which makes my statements appear as fact in order to undermine the Blitz team which was not my intention. In any case the reader may make his/her own assessment on the matter 

*One Eleven Ghost Returns in Bangladesh 

By Jessica Fox 
*
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
(Free-Press-Release.com) May 1, 2012 -- 

Leaders of the main opposition  Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and members of its 18-party alliances are in huge fear as most of the front-ranking leaders were forced into hiding following lodging of number of criminal cases against them by the State on April 28. There is no trace of the acting secretary general of BNP, Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir since April 29 early hours, while many other leaders, whos names already exists in the hit-list of Crusader-100  are also facing similar charges and are absconding. Current situation in Dhaka can only be compared with that of One-Eleven, when mainstream leaders were indiscriminately arrested by the military dictated government, thus creating a kind of fearsome situation in Bangladesh. Now the ruling Bangladesh Awami League (AL) has visibly copied the same policy of the one-eleven government, possibly with the target of eliminating BNP and its alliances or at least cutting them into such a size, wherefrom they can barely play any active role in Bangladesh politics. Following lodging of the criminal cases and absconding of the opposition top-brasses, leader and spokesman of ruling AL, Mahbubul Hoque Hanif said, the opposition has vanished from the political show just on lodging of the cases. 

He said, Opposition leaders will onwards not be allowed to create any anarchy in Bangladesh in the name of political agitation.

That means  AL will make sure that the opposition voices are completely suffocated, while it will march ahead with the agenda of establishing Sheikh Mujibur Rahmans one-party system once again in the country, prior to the general election, which is scheduled for 2014.

The hardliner mystery:

All on a sudden, the AL government has gone into hard-line policy by lodging criminal cases against most of the top-brasses in the opposition quarters, while it has also decided to lock them into prison at least for a period between 3-6 months, with numerous charges, which would come at a later stage. The reason behind such tougher decision is, the AL government is pledge-bound of signing a number of treaties during the joint-visit of Hillary Clinton and Indian minister Pranab Mukherjee, which will take place during 5-6th May. Washington wants to get the TIFA treaty along with several contracts on the oil-gas blocks at Bay of Bengal singed during Hillarys visit, while India specifically wants five treaties to be sealed during Pranab Mukherjees upcoming tour. The Indian desired treaties are:

- Full fledged corridor facilities to India, both on land and river route enabling it to mobilize civilian and military cargoes onto the north-eastern states,

- Allowing Indian Central Bureau of Investigation along with other counter-terrorism forces to conduct raids, investigations, interrogations and arrests in special occasions within Bangladeshi territory for the sake of countering terrorism and jihadist activities, while the Indian counterpart will have legal access to existing data of the Bangladeshi law enforcing and intelligence agencies,

- Handing over ULFA leader Anup Chetia along with other members, who are inside Bangladeshi prison,

- Allowing Indian army to join Bangladeshi forces in case of emergency and necessity for the sake of protecting the democratic government in Bangladesh,

- Giving 3-4 oil and gas blocks at Bay of Bengal to Indian mining companies.

It is understood that Indian lobby at Washington has been making strong efforts in convincing the US administration in extending support to Delhis demands, in order to ensure Bangladesh from being free from any possible influence of China in particular.

AL is also decided to press the ongoing orphanage graft trial of BNP leader Khaleda Zia and her son Tareq Rahman and get both of them convicted by June 2013, in order to stop the door for them in participating in the next general election in Bangladesh. India and United States will jointly collaborate with AL led government in getting Tareq Rahman and Arafat Rahman Koko extradited from United Kingdom and Malaysia once the final verdict of the orphanage graft case will be pronounced. Clearly the AL government has been able in entering the US-India nexus for the sake of upholding power until 2021 under the leadership of Sheikh Hasina.

Repression of press:

The current government in Dhaka and its agents made furious reaction following publication of a number of reports in Sri Lanka Guardian (SLG) - because these reports generated huge media storm within and outside Bangladesh. The Al government blocked SLG site for hours, while it instructed few of the pro-AL editors in the country in publishing confusing stories against SLG and its writers. One such report was carried in Dainik Samakal on April 30th quoting intelligence sources, where the Bangla daily questioned the existence of SLG even on the web. Editor of this newspaper, Golam Sarwar is a veteran AL member, with great connection with New Delhi. Sarwar, an US citizen is known in the Bangladeshi journalist community as a money-monger and there are numerous allegations on his private life. Prior to publication of this report in Samakal, local television channel Ekushey TV aired a report on the SLG report and the case of Crusader-100, where it interviewed a number of politicians, intellectuals and former military officials. As the SLG report continued to spread in Bangladeshi society, the ruling party took specific agenda in starting negative propaganda against SLG and its writers.

The anti-SLG campaign in Samakal was followed by number of defamatory reports published in openly proclaimed pro-Jewish newspaper in Bangladesh - Weekly Blitz, which not only published objectionable comments on SLG, but also attempted assassinating image of SLG contributor and human rights activist William Gomes. This newspaper clearly gave instigation to ruling party and countrys intelligence agencies in taking legal actions against William Gomes, while it falsely made claims of Mr. Gomes to have been involved in drug and human trafficking.

Editor of Weekly Blitz, Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury is an infamous Zionist and agent of Israeli interests in Bangladesh. He faces sedition, treason and blasphemy charges since 2003 for conspiring against Bangladesh. Dhaka circles confirmed that Choudhury is continuing nefarious activities against the Islamic and nationalist forces in Bangladesh with the lone agenda of establishing Israeli influence in Bangladeshi politics and society. International Jewish syndicates and lobbies are continuously extending all out support and patronization to him, while it is understood that both Democrats and Republicans are having huge sympathy for this self-styled Muslim Zionist Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury. On checking records it was evidently proved that, Choudhury run desperate campaign against Novel laureate Dr. Mohammed Yunus for years, which resulted in making of a documentary against Dr. Yunus and Grameen Bank in Denmark. The maker of this documentary is one of the contacts of Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury.

Understanding the existing relations between Israeli MOSSAD and Indian RAW, it is well anticipated that, Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhurys agenda is to promote Israeli and Indian interests in Bangladesh. His newspaper, Weekly Blitz enjoys patronization from The Hindustan Times, which once again proves his secret connection with the Indian authorities. A number of analysts from Bangladesh situation, including William Gomes claimed, Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury was one of the collaborators and masterminds of one-eleven military takeovers in the country.

Analyst on Bangladesh affairs Barrister MBI Munshi in an email message claimed Shoaib Choudhury to be working for MOSSAD as well as for the rogue North Korean dictators. According to Munshi -- the news item titled Sri Lanka Guardian mystery unearthed by Bangladeshi intelligence agencies, published in Weekly Blitz against SLG and William Gomes, which was written by Sajjad Hossain belongs to forces intelligence (DGFI), who earlier worked for CIA, RAW and MI6. It is clearly understood that the contents of the question news item in Weekly Blitz was supplied either by Bangladeshi or Indian intelligence agencies. Barrister Munshi further said that, Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury is engaged in character assassination of William Gomes for quite some time.

Clearly, Bangladesh politics is moving fast towards huge uncertainty. When the government has so-far failed to trace missing BNP leader M Ilias Ali and his chauffer, Rapid Action Battalion and Bangladesh Police have issued statements saying Ilias is not in their custody. It was earlier claimed by various newspapers in Bangladesh that M Ilias Ali was in the custody of Bangladeshi military intelligence  DGFI, while it has even been rumored that Ali and his chauffer had already been murdered by his abductors. Signals from all such incidents do not exhibit any good news. Rather it is clearly seen that the one-eleven ghosts are returning to Bangladeshi politics by riding into the shoulders of AL leadership. No one dares to say  Bangladesh might be heading towards another political mishap. 

One Eleven Ghost Returns in Bangladesh - Bangladesh,India,China


----------



## kalu_miah

Have to say that anything coming from Weekly Blitz and SLG are suspect and should be taken with a pinch of salt, but sometimes there is some kernel of truth in every rumor. Just because these info are brought by these questionable entities, does not mean that they should not be looked at closely. On closer examination, false information can easily be proven false. That which cannot be proven as false, the remainder must remain as the mysterious reality of Bangladeshi politics.

We, the Bangladeshi people, need a human network of intelligence, our eyes and ears in every place of Bangladesh, so no one can get away with anything against our people and country.


----------



## scholseys

weekly blitz = propaganda tool.


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> weekly blitz = propaganda tool.



propaganda tool for whom?

how about SLG, is it also a propaganda tool? for whom?


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> weekly blitz = propaganda tool.


 
Weekly Blitz first reported about RAW trained crusader terror group when Saudi diplomat was killed and Awami League regime intentionally did not pursue investigation needed.

Before that Journalist couple murdered and Awami League along with Kangaroo court buried any investigation.

Now Elias Ali the organizing secretary of main opposition had been abducted and Awami League not only flaunting its responsibility but also repressing opposition further for protesting. That goes to show Awami League involvement in these abduction and killing.

So india and Awami League with their actions proving Weekly Blitz report true more than anyone else.


----------



## scholseys

weekly blits have no proof of their claims, just fictional journalism. Weekly blitz is the inqilaab of internet. Only read by radical BNP folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> weekly blits have no proof of their claims, just fictional journalism. Weekly blitz is the inqilaab of internet. Only read by radical BNP folks.


 
In Awami League book of deception they will label anything pointing to their killing, repression and abduction as propaganda. And there are some people with mercenary heritage like yourself will act as Awami echo chamber. Awami League could produce Elias Ali in public and prove what Weekly Blitz said is lie BUT Awami League did not do that, did they???

So why people should take your words when you already caught red handed with lie.


----------



## notsuperstitious

So weekely blitz prints stuff by sunita paul and SLG prints stuff by Jessica Fox.

Both these names do not actually exist and are probably some bearded jamati wearing a frock to get in the mood. What they print is so much fantastic bullcrap and such low level propaganda, I mean its so base and low level that only jamatis get it and believe it, nay they lap it up.

That is a great achievement because only a genius can sink so low on purpose, the audience is born that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> weekly blits have no proof of their claims, just fictional journalism. Weekly blitz is the inqilaab of internet. Only read by radical BNP folks.



What happened to Elias Ali? Why Hasina has no answer? Is Elias Ali kidnapping and disappearance also a fiction?


----------



## idune

fateh71 said:


> So weekely blitz prints stuff by sunita paul and SLG prints stuff by Jessica Fox.
> 
> Both these names do not actually exist and are probably some bearded jamati wearing a frock to get in the mood. What they print is so much fantastic bullcrap and such low level propaganda, I mean its so base and low level that only jamatis get it and believe it, nay they lap it up.
> 
> That is a great achievement because only a genius can sink so low on purpose, the audience is born that way.


 
Recently, RAW run propaganda news using its asset in three countries; *Dipanjan Roy Chowdhury* in India, Indian owned Khaleej times in Dubai and Prothom Alo in Bangladesh been exposed wide open. Perhaps you indians should re-read and shamed for indian propaganda acts. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/167459-fiasco-raw-psy-war-frame-bangladesh.html


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> What happened to Elias Ali? Why Hasina has no answer? Is Elias Ali kidnapping and disappearance also a fiction?



every newspaper is asking for answers about elias not only weekly blitz, its just weekly blitz has too much propaganda and jouranlism without proof stories circulating around.


----------



## notsuperstitious

idune said:


> Recently, RAW run propaganda news using its asset in three countries; *Dipanjan Roy Chowdhury* in India, Indian owned Khaleej times in Dubai and Prothom Alo in Bangladesh been exposed wide open. Perhaps you indians should re-read and shamed for indian propaganda acts.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/167459-fiasco-raw-psy-war-frame-bangladesh.html



Khaleej Times > Weekly blitz > sri lanka guardian > sunita paul > jessica fox > mbi munshi > idune


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> every newspaper is asking for answers about elias not only weekly blitz, its just weekly blitz has too much propaganda and jouranlism without proof stories circulating around.


 
You or Awami League thugs could not prove that Weekly Blitz is wrong either. Not until Elias is produce alive and well. 

A known liar like yourself calling Blitz report propaganda or Amami League with proven track record of killing opposition ( Rakkhi bahini from 1971-1974) is "rich" argument, perfect fit for mercenary heritage.


----------



## LaBong

Hey what's up in the front?


----------



## arp2041

Great work done by RAW  

we should form more such squads......

RAWAMY ROCKS!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malgudi

This was seriously funny! All 16 pages


----------



## notsuperstitious

RAW's next move, seats 4 Kali-barbies, special compartment for storing Arthashastra miniature copy. Boot holds a fifth columnist hindu tyre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

So what's up with the crusaders now? Anyone knows what role they played in the elections?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Does anyone know the recent activities of Crusader 100?What are they plotting now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chaanmia

Doyalbaba said:


> Does anyone know the recent activities of Crusader 100?What are they plotting now?


They fucked jamaat , destroyed BNP then went into hibernation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

chaanmia said:


> They fucked jamaat , destroyed BNP then went into hibernation


But they need to be resuscitated.There are still a lot of razakar left specially in Pakistani defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

100 hero of BD, against millions of invaders from Persia, Arabia and Turkey. Like 300 men of Sparta. Wait its even better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> Does anyone know the recent activities of Crusader 100?What are they plotting now?



Recently they blocked @MBI Munshi 's internet, and here is the official denial from RAW. 

Why RAW blocking PDF in Bangladesh? | Page 7


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Rain Man said:


> Recently they blocked @MBI Munshi 's internet, and here is the official denial from RAW.
> 
> Why RAW blocking PDF in Bangladesh? | Page 7



Why bother to dig this thread up now... Sending a message? Blogger killings by Crusader 100?


----------



## MMG

I wounder if RAW is training commandos for any actual intelligence gathering and espionage work. It seems all its time get wasted on side projects and we are always underprepared with intelligence regarding Pakistan and China... ha ha


----------



## volcano

OMG.. great thread.. Looks like jamatis are all killed by cruseder 100 army. Miss these type of threads now..


----------



## livingdead

should not they be called dharmyoddhas .. crusader is too christian..


----------



## Ragnar

Epic battle between 300 Spartans and 100 crusaders:


----------



## That Guy

Why are people reviving dead threads? Stop it.


----------

